# Leggere della propria storia di amante qui e i vostri commenti ...



## Non Registrato (4 Novembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti,
ho letto per caso questa notte la mia storia di amante su questo forum e i vostri commenti al consiglio chiesto da quello che (purtroppo) è l'uomo della mia vita. Fa uno strano effetto...
Non nascondo che tanti commenti mi hanno fatto esplodere (giusto per esser fine), ma non posso essere arrabbiata con voi che gli avete risposto, piuttosto con colui che ha chiesto un vostro consiglio dandovi poche informazioni e in più in gran parte falsate...

Ma non scrivo per questo, giusto per segnalare che forse bisognerebbe prendere un po' più con le pinze quello che viene scritto invece di dare delle risposte così forti soprattutto quando non potete avere la minima idea di chi sia la persona di cui si scrive. 

Per mia fortuna sono una persona forte e equilibrata per cui le ho lette giusto per curiosità senza alcuna ripercussione. Mi sono però chiesta se fosse una persona fragile a leggere certi commenti su di lei (seppur scaturiti da una richiesta d'opinioni ben lontana dalla realtà), come potrebbe reagire ? 
Ho letto tutto e ho visto che molti di voi si sono lanciati in commenti pesanti su di me senza neppure chiedere ulteriori info nonostante quelle date fossero veramente esili (lasciamo perdere che fossero in gran parte inesatte o addirittura false). Se una persona fragile e per di più ferita dovesse trovare anch'essa la sua storia spiattellata a sua insaputa e leggesse dei commenti simili, come potrebbe reagire ?


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2012)

Potevi però esprimerti allo stesso modo sul thread in questione.

In ogni caso è vero, è necessario non essere troppo perentori nei giudizi se i fatti sono espressi da una singola campana.

Ma non capisco come questa presunta persona debole debba alterarsi più per i commenti errati e inopportuni epressi sulla verosimilità di una storia falsa che su quest'ultima.

Più che debolezza, ci vedrei incapacità di intendere. A questo punto il discorso sarebbe diverso.


----------



## Daniele (4 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto per caso questa notte la mia storia di amante su questo forum e i vostri commenti al consiglio chiesto da quello che (purtroppo) è l'uomo della mia vita. Fa uno strano effetto...
> Non nascondo che tanti commenti mi hanno fatto esplodere (giusto per esser fine), ma non posso essere arrabbiata con voi che gli avete risposto, piuttosto con colui che ha chiesto un vostro consiglio dandovi poche informazioni e in più in gran parte falsate...
> 
> ...


Sei l'amante? Zitta e subisci!!!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto per caso questa notte la mia storia di amante su questo forum e i vostri commenti al consiglio chiesto da quello che (purtroppo) è l'uomo della mia vita. Fa uno strano effetto...
> Non nascondo che tanti commenti mi hanno fatto esplodere (giusto per esser fine), ma non posso essere arrabbiata con voi che gli avete risposto, piuttosto con colui che ha chiesto un vostro consiglio dandovi poche informazioni e in più in gran parte falsate...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione ...
ma è il classico esempio del vedere solo una parte della medaglia...

Prova a postarci la tua di versione ...
e pensare che magari "l'uomo della tua vita", è incazzato
deluso, e cerca qualsiasi scusante per sentirsi meglio,anche se questo vuol dire mettere 
in cattiva luce un'altra persona ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei l'amante? Zitta e subisci!!!



SI però vedi mica tutti qua dentro di quelli che scrivono e soprattutto gli ospiti non registrati che non hanno ancora avuto la sventura di conoscerti...

Sono disposti ad essere usati da te come pungball per il tuo rancore personale...

Quando usi certi toni, ottieni solo di fare pena a chi legge...

No?

E insultare persone che non conosci e in maniera virtuale dev'essere proprio na magrissima soddisfazione no?

Cioè ascoltare e non giudicare è così impossibile? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto per caso questa notte la mia storia di amante su questo forum e i vostri commenti al consiglio chiesto da quello che (purtroppo) è l'uomo della mia vita. Fa uno strano effetto...
> Non nascondo che tanti commenti mi hanno fatto esplodere (giusto per esser fine), ma non posso essere arrabbiata con voi che gli avete risposto, piuttosto con colui che ha chiesto un vostro consiglio dandovi poche informazioni e in più in gran parte falsate...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione
Qui però si fa quello che si puote
e non dimandare di più e di meglio

Lunga gloria a chi si impegna giorno per giorno a cercare che questo posto sia utile e proficuo per chi legge...:up::up::up:

Mi pare che per fortuna le cagate vadano diminuendo...

Ma se ti registri e ci segui ne vedrai delle belle su questo canale...

Ogni tanto capita qualche bel casin...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto per caso questa notte la mia storia di amante su questo forum e i vostri commenti al consiglio chiesto da quello che (purtroppo) è l'uomo della mia vita. Fa uno strano effetto...
> Non nascondo che tanti commenti mi hanno fatto esplodere (giusto per esser fine), ma non posso essere arrabbiata con voi che gli avete risposto, piuttosto con colui che ha chiesto un vostro consiglio dandovi poche informazioni e in più in gran parte falsate...
> 
> ...


Gli amanti non sono persone fragili. Possono essere sensibili, ma fragili? Non la vedo proprio. Salvo rare eccezioni sanno cosa stanno facendo e qualunque critica nei loro confronti è comunque giustificata.

L'unica via per controbilanciare è farci sapere anche la controparte del racconto, che però entra nel settore "gossip"  Al fine del consumo del frutto proibito non ambia nulla ... l'amante è e resta sempre la quinta ruota al carro.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Qui però si fa quello che si puote
> e non dimandare di più e di meglio
> 
> ...



Trovo che l'idea di base sia ottima e sicuramente utile a tante persone, sono le condanne e gli insulti gratuiti, nel senso di dati senza conoscere nè la storia nè i protagonisti, che possono far danni visto che non si sa mai chi potrebbe leggerli... amante, moglie o marito tradito...
Mentre le opinioni, passatemi il termine, "neutre" fanno sicuramente molto bene per confrontarsi


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gli amanti non sono persone fragili. Possono essere sensibili, ma fragili? Non la vedo proprio. Salvo rare eccezioni sanno cosa stanno facendo e qualunque critica nei loro confronti è comunque giustificata.
> 
> L'unica via per controbilanciare è farci sapere anche la controparte del racconto, che però entra nel settore "gossip"  Al fine del consumo del frutto proibito non ambia nulla ... l'amante è e resta sempre la quinta ruota al carro.


Hai ragione, solo che non mi riferivo solo agli amanti, anche a mogli/mariti traditi che potrebbero cercare e trovare delle discussioni che li riguardano.
Ho anche visto che tra quelli che chiedono risposte qui ce ne sono che sembrano fragili e forse anche a loro gli insulti non fanno un gran bene...

Comunque sia il mio era solo un commento generico e vi ringrazio tutti per le vostre risposte.
Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trovo che l'idea di base sia ottima e sicuramente utile a tante persone, sono le condanne e gli insulti gratuiti, nel senso di dati senza conoscere nè la storia nè i protagonisti, che possono far danni visto che non si sa mai chi potrebbe leggerli... amante, moglie o marito tradito...
> Mentre le opinioni, passatemi il termine, "neutre" fanno sicuramente molto bene per confrontarsi


Un bel giorno legge chi di dovere no? e allora paffete...


----------



## Annuccia (4 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei l'amante? Zitta e subisci!!!


Non tutte le amanti devono stare zitte e subire.... Anche se quando lo fanno devono dare la colpa solo a loro stessi....


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono però chiesta se fosse una persona fragile a leggere certi commenti su di lei (seppur scaturiti da una richiesta d'opinioni ben lontana dalla realtà), come potrebbe reagire ?


 Sono d'accordo con Quib. Gli amanti non sono fragili...
Potrebbe reagire come dovresti reagire tu, prendendosela con l'interessato.
Questo è un forum, è ed è stato creato praticamente per sentire una ed una sola campana. 
Come quando rispondi su un blog.
Si da consigli solo ed esclusivamente nell'interesse di chi scrive.


> Ho letto tutto e ho visto che molti di voi si sono lanciati in commenti pesanti su di me senza neppure chiedere ulteriori info nonostante quelle date fossero veramente esili (lasciamo perdere che fossero in gran parte inesatte o addirittura false).


Come ho detto prima qui si parla esclusivamente di quello che sente l'interessato. 
I commenti pesanti su di te lasciano il tempo che trovano, potevi essere tu come poteva essere una qualunque altra persona.



> Se una persona fragile e per di più ferita dovesse trovare anch'essa la sua storia spiattellata a sua insaputa e leggesse dei commenti simili, come potrebbe reagire ?


Fai questa domanda perché già sai la risposta o perché non lo sai?
Potrebbe reagire in tanti modi: prendendosela con l'interessato, incazzandosi con noi, ecc..
Non vedo quale sia il problema.
Qui, bene o male, si è protetti dall'anonimato...la sua/tua storia potrebbe essere uguale a quella di qualche altra persona.
La tue e sua storia potrebbe anche essere inventata...
prendersela o farne una malattia perché qualcuno scrive una storia (o la "tua" dal punto di vista di chi scrive), mi sembra del tutto inutile e anche un po' da, come dire, coda di paglia (diciamo così).


----------



## Duchessa (4 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto per caso questa notte la mia storia di amante su questo forum e i vostri commenti al consiglio chiesto da quello che (purtroppo) è l'uomo della mia vita. Fa uno strano effetto...
> Non nascondo che tanti commenti mi hanno fatto esplodere (giusto per esser fine), ma non posso essere arrabbiata con voi che gli avete risposto, piuttosto con colui che ha chiesto un vostro consiglio dandovi poche informazioni e in più in gran parte falsate...
> 
> ...


Ciao.
Io non ho mica capito:

1 chi è l'uomo della tua vita..

2 se c'è un problema nel senso che potresti essere riconosciuta (ma c'è l'anonimato qui no?), o solo nel senso che ti sei riconosciuta.

3 Ti ho evidenziato una contraddizione: ma allora sei esplosa e ti sei sentita aggredita/ferita oppure - come dici poco sotto - non hai avuto ripercussioni?

4 Ma se ti ritieni una persona forte e equilibrata perchè ti preoccupi di altre persone fragili? o parli di te quando parli di persona fragile?

Non so se frequenti questo forum, ma avrai capito che qui

1 arrivano notizie da una sola parte, selezionate e interpretate da chi scrive
2 chi legge interpreta il parziale racconto, tira a indovinare, tira a dare consigli, o tira a sparare giudizi. Chi ha toni gentili e pacati, chi scherzosi, chi aggressivi. Ci sono qui persone di tutti i tipi no?

In questo caso, per esempio arriveranno giudizi "contro" molto probabilmente da chi amante non è mai stato, o da chi è stato tradito (è naturale no?). Chi è stato amante e sa cosa significa vivere un tale ruolo probabilmente sarà più comprensivo.

Anche l'amante più ferma ed equilibrata non ha piacere di ricevere bordate no? Ma se è convinta ed equilibrata andrà avanti per la sua strada; se invece non è forte e convinta... beh, allora certamente avrà così l'occasione di trovare la radice del suo problema.


----------



## Duchessa (4 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Gli amanti non sono persone fragili*. Possono essere sensibili, ma fragili? Non la vedo proprio. Salvo rare eccezioni sanno cosa stanno facendo e qualunque critica nei loro confronti è comunque giustificata.
> 
> L'unica via per controbilanciare è farci sapere anche la controparte del racconto, che però entra nel settore "gossip"  Al fine del consumo del frutto proibito non ambia nulla ... l'amante è e resta sempre la quinta ruota al carro.


Mah.. in questo caso mi sembra proprio il contrario. Perchè generalizziamo? Per certi aspetti molte/i amanti possono essere considerate proprio persone fragili, deboli. Non è mica un ruolo che uno sogna per se eh di solito?!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Io non ho mica capito:
> 
> *1 chi è l'uomo della tua vita..*
> ...



Da quello che io ho intuito ...
Secondo me il marito / compagno ha scritto la storia come tradito...

Poi sai prendila con i guanti io intuisco sempre a cazzo...:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da quello che io ho intuito ...
> Secondo me il marito / compagno ha scritto la storia come tradito...
> 
> Poi sai prendila con i guanti io intuisco sempre a cazzo...:mrgreen:


:rotfl:machedici


----------



## Duchessa (4 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da quello che io ho intuito ...
> Secondo me il marito / compagno ha scritto la storia come tradito...
> 
> Poi sai prendila con i guanti io intuisco sempre a cazzo...:mrgreen:


A me invece sembra che lei sia un'amante di un traditore che ha scritto qui.
Come si capisce a caso..:mrgreen:
Allora aspettiamo chiarimenti.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

io ho capito che è l amante di uomo traditore e fragile.


e che le vostre :mrgreen: risposte hanno fatto danno:rotfl:


serpi,:mrgreen: vi dovete sempre distinguere.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> A me invece sembra che lei sia un'amante di un traditore che ha scritto qui.
> Come si capisce a caso..:mrgreen:
> Allora aspettiamo chiarimenti.


Aspettiamo.......


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2012)

vabbè se scoprite la verità ditemelo :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mah.. in questo caso mi sembra proprio il contrario. Perchè generalizziamo? Per certi aspetti molte/i amanti possono essere considerate proprio persone fragili, deboli. Non è mica un ruolo che uno sogna per se eh di solito?!


l'amante è consapevole che induce l'altro a tradire. lo potrebbe fare se fosse fragile? io credo di no


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> l'amante è consapevole che induce l'altro a tradire. lo potrebbe fare se fosse fragile? io credo di no



ma figurati...e poi qui non si danno assoluzioni gratuite.:mrgreen:


----------



## Duchessa (4 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> l'amante è consapevole che induce l'altro a tradire. lo potrebbe fare se fosse fragile? io credo di no


Chi induca chi è tutto da vedere. Più probabile una "induzione reciproca". Per fragilità reciproca, o per menefreghismo reciproco, o per disperazione reciproca, o non reciproca. Chi può dirlo? Credi davvero in una casistica sempre uguale, stereotipata?


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Chi induca chi è tutto da vedere. Più probabile una "induzione reciproca". Per fragilità reciproca, o per menefreghismo reciproco, o per disperazione reciproca, o non reciproca. Chi può dirlo? Credi davvero in una casistica sempre uguale, stereotipata?




reciprocità di bisogni. 

bisogni che non sempre coincidono.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se una persona fragile e per di più ferita dovesse trovare anch'essa la sua storia spiattellata a sua insaputa e leggesse dei commenti simili, come potrebbe reagire ?


Immagino che da amante tu ti sia fatta, ti faccia la stessa domanda pensando a chi, da te o con te, viene tradito.
Se sapesse, come potrebbe reagire?
Se fosse fragile e per di più ferito?

Converrai che una cosa è scoprirsi "raccontati e commentati" su un forum da perfetti sconosciuti, altro è scoprire un tradimento nella propria vita.


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (5 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto per caso questa notte la mia storia di amante su questo forum e i vostri commenti al consiglio chiesto da quello che (purtroppo) è l'uomo della mia vita. Fa uno strano effetto...
> Non nascondo che tanti commenti mi hanno fatto esplodere (giOusto per esser fine), ma non posso essere arrabbiata con voi che gli avete risposto, piuttosto con colui che ha chiesto un vostro consiglio dandovi poche informazioni e in più in gran parte falsate...
> 
> ...


Sei l'amante di Zona del Disastro?


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2012)

*SI*

Già...io mi trovo su questo sito da 5 anni per un motivo simile!Una mia ex scriveva su questo forum quando aveva un altro indirizzo...e fu sconvolgente leggere della mia vita privata data in pasto ad una serie di dementi che giudicavano senza sapere....!!Venivo accusato di tradimenti mai fatti....bisognerebbe ascoltare sempre le due campane.....!!!


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già...io mi trovo su questo sito da 5 anni per un motivo simile!Una mia ex scriveva su questo forum quando aveva un altro indirizzo...e fu sconvolgente leggere della mia vita privata data in pasto ad una serie di dementi che giudicavano senza sapere....!!Venivo accusato di tradimenti mai fatti....bisognerebbe ascoltare sempre le due campane.....!!!


Questo si, ma sono annche dell'idea che di certo l'amante e il traditore sono due grandi colpevoli che vogliono quella situazione che si sono creati...ed onestamente che ci rimangano anche


----------



## milli (5 Novembre 2012)

Ma il problema qual è? Lei è stata mollata dall'amante, che troppo fragile, ha seguito i suggerimenti del forum?
Che ci chiederà i danni?


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2012)

*Daniele*

Assolutamente si!come potrei contraddirti?Anche se pensassi che scrivi stronzate...ti darei comunque ragione...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma il problema qual è? Lei è stata mollata dall'amante, che troppo fragile, ha seguito i suggerimenti del forum?
> Che ci chiederà i danni?



  dici?


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

I danni?Ci chiederà il telefono...magari gli presenterema Battiato...e vedi come passano certi languori anali!


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già...io mi trovo su questo sito da 5 anni per un motivo simile!Una mia ex scriveva su questo forum quando aveva un altro indirizzo...e fu sconvolgente leggere della mia vita privata data in pasto ad *una serie di dementi che giudicavano senza sapere*....!!Venivo accusato di tradimenti mai fatti....bisognerebbe ascoltare sempre le due campane.....!!!



e così ti sei iscritto pure tu!:rotfl:
per dirglielo:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Non proprio....son passati 5 anni....mi son preso una belle rivincita!:mexican:


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già...io mi trovo su questo sito da 5 anni per un motivo simile!Una mia ex scriveva su questo forum quando aveva un altro indirizzo...e fu sconvolgente leggere della mia vita privata data in pasto ad una serie di dementi che giudicavano senza sapere....!!Venivo accusato di tradimenti mai fatti....bisognerebbe ascoltare sempre le due campane.....!!!



Davvero inizio' cosi Oscuro? non lo sapevo...ma ti sarà preso un colpo immagino..o no?


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

Si e no....!!Però la mia storia iniziò così....lei era la mia migliore amica...splendida...mi veniva a recuperare nelle case dove finivo la notte....risate,complicità,ero in un momento di grande sbandamento...corse in macchine,bevute,poi toccai il fondo...ma lei era sempre vicino a me....ricordo il giorno che mi disse che per lei le cose erano cambiate....un brutto giorno...!Per me, era sempre la mia amica...andò avanti un anno con lei... presente in maniera ambigua nella mia vita..ed io che non sapevo cosa potevo dirle e cosa no...!Poi dopo un anno...per COLPA MIA si intrufolo nella mia vita come donna...iniziò una storia....!Lei conosceva la mia parte oscura...era terrorizzata, l'amica rideva di certe cose...la fidanzata di quelle cose aveva timore....!La storia proprio non funzionava...e lei era una persona con troppi problemi irrisolti...ci univa solo il sesso......!!Così incominciai a lasciarla...tira e molla e un giorno mi disse che aveva scritto di noi su questo forum....!Mi dipinse molto male...come accade spesso lo stronzo è quello che lascia...e tutti a darmi addosso....dovetti difendermi...fin quando capii che veniva vista come la povera vittima...!La lasciai definitivamente....dopo 4 anni ritrovai qui dentro quelli che mi accusarono...che dopo averla conosciuta....si scusarono!!!Almeno quello....


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e no....!!Però la mia storia iniziò così....lei era la mia migliore amica...splendida...mi veniva a recuperare nelle case dove finivo la notte....risate,complicità,ero in un momento di grande sbandamento...corse in macchine,bevute,poi toccai il fondo...ma lei era sempre vicino a me....ricordo il giorno che mi disse che per lei le cose erano cambiate....un brutto giorno...!Per me, era sempre la mia amica...andò avanti un anno con lei... presente in maniera ambigua nella mia vita..ed io che non sapevo cosa potevo dirle e cosa no...!Poi dopo un anno...per COLPA MIA si intrufolo nella mia vita come donna...iniziò una storia....!Lei conosceva la mia parte oscura...era terrorizzata, l'amica rideva di certe cose...la fidanzata di quelle cose aveva timore....!La storia proprio non funzionava...e lei era una persona con troppi problemi irrisolti...ci univa solo il sesso......!!Così incominciai a lasciarla...tira e molla e un giorno mi disse che aveva scritto di noi su questo forum....!Mi dipinse molto male...come accade spesso lo stronzo è quello che lascia...e tutti a darmi addosso....dovetti difendermi...fin quando capii che veniva vista come la povera vittima...!La lasciai definitivamente....dopo 4 anni ritrovai qui dentro quelli che mi accusarono...che dopo averla conosciuta....si scusarono!!!Almeno quello....



ahio...temo che avresti preferito non farla questa esperienza....non deve essere stato gradevole...no..no...mi spiace Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

Non saprei....!Però ho capito a mie spese, che quando si finisce a letto...le cose INEVITABILEMENTE Cambiano!ALMENO PER ME...!!Ho perso una grande amica...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Novembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti,

Oscuro, io ho fatto la scoperta per caso, perchè cercavo altre storie simili alle mie con cui confrontarmi e sono caduta proprio sulla discussione che mi riguardava... ma mi è servito perchè ho capito tante cose. Tutte quelle che a me non ha detto.

Comunque devo dire che ho iniziato questa discussione appena dopo la scoperta, sull'onda quindi delle emozioni di quel momento, ma non pensando alla mia situazione attuale (visto che è stato chiesto nei post rispondo: amante lasciata da un traditore), bensì a quella da me vissuta anni fa di tradita. Mi sono ricordata di come mi sentii quando scoprii il tradimento (per caso e senza che lui lo sapesse) di quello che allora era il mio compagno da anni e quello che ero arrivata a fare per scoprire altri indizi, cosa per altro che non mi corrisponde per nulla caratterialmente. Ho quindi pensato che se allora, nello stato totalmente alterato in cui ero, avessi trovato per caso la mia storia spiattellata a mia insaputa, avrei preso veramente male i commenti carichi di cattiveria. Quelli pacati e ragionati probabilmente mi avrebbero aiutata, ma gli insulti molto onestamente non so cosa avrebbero potuto portarmi a fare.

Da allora io sono cambiata radicalmente ed è per questo che dicevo che sono forte oggi.

Spero di aver risposto alle domande poste.

Questa discussione voleva comunque essere solo uno spunto di riflessione per coloro che alle volte sono un po' irruenti nei commenti. 
Come già scritto in questa discussione: non si sa mai chi può leggere...

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.

Ciao


----------



## Eliade (7 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque devo dire che ho iniziato questa discussione appena dopo la scoperta, sull'onda quindi delle emozioni di quel momento, ma non pensando alla mia situazione attuale (visto che è stato chiesto nei post rispondo: *amante lasciata da un traditore)*, bensì a quella da me vissuta anni fa di tradita. *Mi sono ricordata di come mi sentii quando scoprii il tradimento *(per caso e senza che lui lo sapesse) di quello che allora era il mio compagno da anni e quello che ero arrivata a fare per scoprire altri indizi, cosa per altro che non mi corrisponde per nulla caratterialmente.


Vabè va...meglio che mi sto ferma....:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2012)

Cara utente Non Registrata che hai aperto la discussione : ti capisco benissimo, è successa la stessa cosa anche a me, sempre su questo stesso fourm. 

Lasciali stare tutti, non ci pensare neanche più: le tradite odiano le amanti perchè così è facile riprendersi il marito in casa (anche se poi fanno mille discorsi sull'aver perdonato, l'aver ricominciato, e non sanno che il marito torna per non avere grane, poverine). 
I traditori, comunque a prescindere, pensano che le loro amanti sono tutte delle troie (anche quando hanno 19 anni e sono vergini)  perchè così si auto-raccontano che non è stata colpa loro, è la natura, sono quei 4 cenitmetri fra le gambe che pulsano... e che amano le loro mogli-mamme più di tutto (dopo aver visto quanto gli costerebbe l'assegno di mantenimento). 
Si raccontano bugie, e se no convincono fra di loro, così si sentono meglio, capito ? 
Bella gente eh ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara utente Non Registrata che hai aperto la discussione : ti capisco benissimo, è successa la stessa cosa anche a me, sempre su questo stesso fourm.
> 
> Lasciali stare tutti, non ci pensare neanche più: le tradite odiano le amanti perchè così è facile riprendersi il marito in casa (anche se poi fanno mille discorsi sull'aver perdonato, l'aver ricominciato, e non sanno che il marito torna per non avere grane, poverine).
> I traditori, comunque a prescindere, pensano che le loro amanti sono tutte delle troie (anche quando hanno 19 anni e sono vergini)  perchè così si auto-raccontano che non è stata colpa loro, è la natura, sono quei 4 cenitmetri fra le gambe che pulsano... e che amano le loro mogli-mamme più di tutto (dopo aver visto quanto gli costerebbe l'assegno di mantenimento).
> ...


Ma pensa un po' te, non l'avrei mai detto. Ho avuto proprio una madre pessima, non mi ha mai spiegato queste cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma pensa un po' te, non l'avrei mai detto. Ho avuto proprio una madre pessima, non mi ha mai spiegato queste cose.


Non ho capito quale sia la morale...


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara utente Non Registrata che hai aperto la discussione : ti capisco benissimo, è successa la stessa cosa anche a me, sempre su questo stesso fourm.
> 
> Lasciali stare tutti, non ci pensare neanche più: le tradite odiano le amanti perchè così è facile riprendersi il marito in casa (anche se poi fanno mille discorsi sull'aver perdonato, l'aver ricominciato, e non sanno che il marito torna per non avere grane, poverine).
> I traditori, comunque a prescindere, pensano che le loro amanti sono tutte delle troie (anche quando hanno 19 anni e sono vergini)  perchè così si auto-raccontano che non è stata colpa loro, è la natura, sono quei 4 cenitmetri fra le gambe che pulsano... e che amano le loro mogli-mamme più di tutto (dopo aver visto quanto gli costerebbe l'assegno di mantenimento).
> ...



e che ci fai tu tra sì bella gente?
per capire, eh


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2012)

Bè, ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire...  per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona,  e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro).   
E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo  quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova  è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando.... 
E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!! 
Ma sparatevi !!!
NON SAPETE NIENTE DI CHI SCRIVE QUI, E GIUDICATE TUTTI!!

D'altronde, le amanti sono troie. Anzi, sono solo buchi, ma sempre troie.  
D'altronde siamo poligami per natura. 
D'altronde la moglie ha fatto un percorso tale per cui ha capito che gli errori si perdonano, quando c'è vero pentimento. 
D'altronde lui la moglie l'ha sempre amata, poverina, per questo le ha confessato il tradimento. 

Ora smetto, sennò Chiara Matraini si infastidisce a leggere quello che non le aggrada e si incazza con i partecipanti ad un forum libero (non mi pare sia la prima volta).


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bè, ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire...  per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona,  e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro).
> E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo  quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova  è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando....
> E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!!
> Ma sparatevi !!!
> ...




Ah e scusate per aver scritto "un' avvocato " apostrofato, ho sbagliato... 
che volete, oltre buco-amante-zoccola sono pure analfabeta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bè, ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire... per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona, e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro).
> E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando....
> E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!!
> Ma sparatevi !!!
> ...


ma sei sicura che sia lui? guarda che, con tutta l'empatia per la tua situazione, non saresti l'unica... (dubito che abbia avuto la mia solidarietà, comunque)


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bè, ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire... per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona, e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro).
> E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando....
> E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!!
> Ma sparatevi !!!
> ...


Credo che sia normale, sentendo solo una campana affidarci a quello che scrive e commentare quello che scrive.
Dopodichè devo capire come si fa a essere l'amante di un uomo sposato senza accorgersene al punto di farci un figlio a 25 anni.
E questo non è un giudizio solo un tentativo di capire perchè veramente per me è impossibile.
Credo che la legge sia comunque dalla tua parte e quell'uomo debba prendersi le sue responsabilità qualunque sia il pensiero della moglie


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bè, ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire...  per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona,  e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro).
> E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo  quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova  è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando....
> E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!!
> Ma sparatevi !!!
> ...


ma di quanti mesi sei incinta?
sei sola o vivi in famiglia?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bè, *ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire...  per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona,  e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro).
> E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo  quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova  è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando....
> E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!! *
> Ma sparatevi !!!
> ...



nr. ma fregatene quando ti senti giudicata. iscriviti e vomita tutto quel dolore, è pazzesco sopportare tutto quello. ma ora, scusa, hai scelto di tenerlo il bambino?


Ripsondi solo se hai voglia di farlo. non vorrei che arrivassero anche gli antiabortisti a metterci il carico da mille.

Sappi comunque che siamo in tanti a sapere ascoltare,non ti fermare alla prima impressione.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bè, ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire... per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona, e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro).
> E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando....
> E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!!
> Ma sparatevi !!!
> ...




Buongiorno utente anonimo...certo che le amanti sono troie,abbastanza ovvio..se non lo fossero cercherebbero uno dei tanti uomini single no???invece lo cercano sposato apposta...
Nel tuo caso aggiungo invornita galattica....come si fa a non capire che uno e'sposato,resta grande mistero!!!
Coraggio..e lascia in pace Chiara..perche'lei,come me ,sa di cosa parla..al contrario di quasi tutti i forumisti.
stammi bene..che Lothar sia con te......:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno utente anonimo...certo che le amanti sono troie,abbastanza ovvio..se non lo fossero cercherebbero uno dei tanti uomini single no???invece lo cercano sposato apposta...
> Nel tuo caso aggiungo invornita galattica....come si fa a non capire che uno e'sposato,resta grande mistero!!!
> Coraggio..e lascia in pace Chiara..perche'lei,come me ,sa di cosa parla..al contrario di quasi tutti i forumisti.
> stammi bene..che Lothar sia con te......:mrgreen:



Peccato che ti ho già disapprovato e non posso farlo ancora


----------



## Duchessa (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato che ti ho già disapprovato e non posso farlo ancora


Beh in questo caso ci ho pensato io


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato che ti ho già disapprovato e non posso farlo ancora


non ti preoccupare Farfy..l'ha fatto in tua vece qualche altra maestrina...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.. e stai serena ogni tanto!!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

una cosa è certa: sei stata a dir poco incauta (lui criminale) a non usare anticoncezionali e protezione in genere


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare Farfy..l'ha fatto in tua vece qualche altra maestrina...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.. e stai serena ogni tanto!!!



Io sono molto serena, grazie che te ne preoccupi


----------



## Duchessa (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare Farfy..l'ha fatto in tua vece qualche altra maestrina...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.. e stai serena ogni tanto!!!


Sono maestrine anche quelle che pluriscopano scopano con gli sposati? Dai dimmi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bè, ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire...  *per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona,  e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro). *
> E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo  quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova  è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando....
> E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!!
> Ma sparatevi !!!
> ...



queste cose non le potevo sapere
hai deciso di tenere il bambino, quindi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa è certa: sei stata a dir poco incauta (lui criminale) a non usare anticoncezionali e protezione in genere



quotissimo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sono maestrine anche quelle che pluriscopano scopano con gli sposati? Dai dimmi.


sono maestrine tutte quelle che gli danno contro.....
Invece quelle che scopano con lui sono donne intelligenti, di classe e di un certo livello


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Beh in questo caso ci ho pensato io


pure io


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa è certa: sei stata a dir poco incauta (lui criminale) a non usare anticoncezionali e protezione in genere


quotone


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa è certa: sei stata a dir poco incauta (lui criminale) a non usare anticoncezionali e protezione in genere


quoto


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono maestrine tutte quelle che gli danno contro.....
> Invece quelle che scopano con lui sono donne intelligenti, di classe e di un certo livello



Farfalla, sei troppo intelligente per continuare a rispondere a certe stupidaggini. mollalo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Farfalla, sei troppo intelligente per continuare a rispondere a certe stupidaggini. mollalo.


Hai ragione


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno utente anonimo...certo che le amanti sono troie,abbastanza ovvio..se non lo fossero cercherebbero uno dei tanti uomini single no???invece lo cercano sposato apposta...
> Nel tuo caso aggiungo invornita galattica....come si fa a non capire che uno e'sposato,resta grande mistero!!!
> Coraggio..e lascia in pace Chiara..perche'lei,come me ,sa di cosa parla..al contrario di quasi tutti i forumisti.
> stammi bene..che Lothar sia con te......:mrgreen:



scrivi cose che offendono l intero genere Maschile.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Farfalla, sei troppo intelligente per continuare a rispondere a certe stupidaggini. mollalo.



:mrgreen:non gli conviene...perche'quando ritornera' qua'...invece di ottimi tortellini..trovera'i croccantini...

Dammi un nome..vai a casa apparecchia stira e rammenda.che e'quello che ti spetta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:non gli conviene...perche'quando ritornera' qua'...invece di ottimi tortellini..trovera'i croccantini...
> 
> Dammi un nome..vai a casa apparecchia stira e rammenda.che e'quello che ti spetta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io sto ancora aspettando la battuta dell'assessore PD....voglio vedere se mi fa ridere


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:non gli conviene...perche'quando ritornera' qua'...invece di ottimi tortellini..trovera'i croccantini...
> 
> Dammi un nome..vai a casa apparecchia stira e rammenda.che e'quello che ti spetta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


una botta di arterio, gattaccio?


----------



## Duchessa (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> scrivi cose che offendono l intero genere Maschile.


Ma no, lui ogni tanto deve rinfrescare la sua immagine, e semmai offende solo il suo proprio.. ehm ..:mrgreen: cervello


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io


mi sono unito alla combricola senza nemmeno saperlo... pessimo... veramente pessimo.


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:non gli conviene...perche'quando ritornera' qua'...invece di ottimi tortellini..*trovera'i croccantini...
> 
> *Dammi un nome..vai a casa apparecchia stira e rammenda.che e'quello che ti spetta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in che senso scusa?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Raga, è vero, è stata  incauta, ma che ne sappiamo noi di quanto quel criminale le avrà detto.


 e chissà quante volte lei stessa sarà stata male per avere agito cosi.


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi sono unito alla combricola senza nemmeno saperlo... pessimo... veramente pessimo.



chi lothar o il fatto di esserti unito alla combriccola:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Raga, è vero, è stata incauta, ma che ne sappiamo noi di quanto quel criminale le avrà detto.
> 
> e chissà quante volte lei stessa sarà stata male per avere agito cosi.


Io davvero questi finti uomini non li capisco. Ci vuole tanto a dire ad una persona "voglio sesso, voglio divertirmi" e smetterla di dire cagate? Ma si riesce davvero a mentire tanto solo per qualche scopata??


che poi non è che si scopa poco ad essere sinceri... eh!


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma no, lui ogni tanto deve rinfrescare la sua immagine, e semmai offende solo il suo proprio.. ehm ..:mrgreen: cervello


Duchessa, per me puo' fare gli sforzi che desidera,non distinguo nemmeno con quale parte del corpo li faccia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> chi lothar o il fatto di esserti unito alla combriccola:mrgreen:


ma non potevi chiedermelo al telefono 2 minuti fa??


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io davvero questi finti uomini non li capisco. Ci vuole tanto a dire ad una persona "voglio sesso, voglio divertirmi" e smetterla di dire cagate? Ma si riesce davvero a mentire tanto solo per qualche scopata??
> 
> 
> che poi non è che si scopa poco ad essere sinceri... eh!


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una botta di arterio, gattaccio?



È un incompreso


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Raga, è vero, è stata incauta, ma che ne sappiamo noi di quanto quel criminale le avrà detto.
> 
> 
> e chissà quante volte lei stessa sarà stata male per avere agito cosi.


mi stavo chiedendo... cosa le avrà fatto scrivere dall'avvocato. Voglio dire: un figlio, eh? sangue del tuo sangue. Se fossi io la moglie, non potrei non pensare che è il fratello dei miei figli. E agire di conseguenza. Mamma mia che persone di m......


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> È un incompreso


E' un........ va bè lasciamo stare va


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io davvero questi finti uomini non li capisco. Ci vuole tanto a dire ad una persona "voglio sesso, voglio divertirmi" e smetterla di dire cagate? Ma si riesce davvero a mentire tanto solo per qualche scopata??
> 
> 
> che poi non è che si scopa poco ad essere sinceri... eh!



Occhi verdi, certe cose si dicono quando si è frutta mentalmente..e la storia di sto bastardo non è che racconti qualcosa di diverso.

io dico solo che in certi momenti ad alcuni farei saltare in aria quei 4 cm di troppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> È un incompreso


sì... a volte anche da sè stesso però


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non potevi chiedermelo al telefono 2 minuti fa??


andavo di corsa...c'era il capo e ti ho salutato al volo...


----------



## Duchessa (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Duchessa, per me puo' fare gli sforzi che desidera,non distinguo nemmeno con quale parte del corpo li faccia.


Macchè sforzi.. Se mai gli capiterà di trovarsi con una sua figlia o una sua nipote incinta, invornita di un uomo sposato...


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non potevi chiedermelo al telefono 2 minuti fa??


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi stavo chiedendo... cosa le avrà fatto scrivere dall'avvocato. Voglio dire: un figlio, eh? sangue del tuo sangue. *Se fossi io la moglie, non potrei non pensare che è il fratello dei miei figli. E agire di conseguenza. Mamma mia che persone di m.*.....



bella che sei.


io pure.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... a volte anche da sè stesso però



E Vabbè mica si puó avere tutto dalla vita no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Occhi verdi, certe cose si dicono quando si è frutta mentalmente..e la storia di sto bastardo non è che racconti qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> io dico solo che in certi momenti ad alcuni farei saltare in aria quei 4 cm di troppo.


meno male che io non faccio così ma dico le cose come stanno e quello che sento... con il mezzo centimetro che mi rimmarebbe farei fatica anche a tenerlo per fare la pipì :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

*Brava duchessa*



Duchessa ha detto:


> Macchè sforzi.. Se mai gli capiterà di trovarsi con una sua figlia o una sua nipote incinta, invornita di un uomo sposato...



ma qui , non lo verrà a raccontare:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vendola si e'offeso...le parole esatte non le ricordo..ma piu'o meno ha detto che''Vendola pensi ad elargire il foro anale a tutti..visto che gli riesce bene''.....E'la verita'..ma non si puo'scrivere


E quindi?
Riferito a me cosa significava? E mi spieghi anche quella dei croccantini cosi ti mando a fanculo una volte per tutte


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotfl:



mi ha attacato... tzè!


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> meno male che io non faccio così ma dico le cose come stanno e quello che sento... con il mezzo centimetro che mi rimmarebbe farei fatica anche a tenerlo per fare la pipì :rotfl::rotfl:


vabbè...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vendola si e'offeso...le parole esatte non le ricordo..ma piu'o meno ha detto che''Vendola pensi ad elargire il foro anale a tutti..visto che gli riesce bene''.....E'la verita'..ma non si puo'scrivere


Lothar... ma stai bene?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> vabbè...:mrgreen:


ah già dimenticavo che io mi siedo per fare la pipì!...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bè, ci vengo ogni tanto perchè cerco di capire...  per quale motivo a 25 anni un uomo ti dice che vuole farsi una vita con te, tu resti incinta, poi scopri che è sposato e quando finalmente lui realizza che tu non abortirai mai confessa tutto alla moglie, pentitissimo e distrutto; lei allora lo riprende in casa, lo perdona,  e ti fa scrivere da un' avvocato perchè insieme hanno "deciso di fartela pagare" (parole loro).
> E poi, lo ritrovi qui dopo poco più di un mese, a scrivere con leggerezza che lui tradische, che lo ha sempre fatto MA SEMPRE IN MODO SINCERO E SENZA FARE MAI MALE A NESSUNO, che rimane SEMPRE amico con le sue amanti (forse non valgono solo  quelle che ha ingravidato) ma purtroppo anche ora che ne ha una nuova  è scocciato perchè pure questa si sta innamorando....
> E ottiene tutta la vostra solidarietà !!!
> Ma sparatevi !!!
> ...



Bene e tu cosa vorresti fare ???

Devi sapere che al mondo esistono persone (e sono tante) senza scrupoli che non danno valore alla vita degli altri giocano con i sentimenti in nome dell'amore che loro provano per altri e giustificandosi sempre in modo appropriato per quello che fanno ....
ora non ho capito se questo bambino è gia nato Ma mettiti in testa che per loro non esiste questo bambino e non esisterà mai per loro sarà sempre il nulla ...e idem tu...
Non farglielo mai sentire questo ...
Solo una cosa puoi fare se stai bene economicamente puoi combattere solo per avere il riconoscimento del figlio ed avere di diritto un appoggio economico per il mantenimento del bambino....e tanto per fargli ricordare che nella vita ogni tanto bisogna assumersi delle responsabilità ....
Ma se non lo sei mi spaice ma puoi fare ben poco ...ingoiare questo boccone ed andare avanti ...


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una botta di arterio, gattaccio?


anche due


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar... ma stai bene?




Ma anche no...


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

una volta per tutte , lothar,
non ti permettere più di rivolgerti alle donne del forum in questo modo indegno, volgare, gretto e sessista .
ti definisci signore ma ti stai dimostrando veramente pessimo.tu e quel gran visir dei poveri del conte che ti appoggia.
amen


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Beh in questo caso ci ho pensato io


idem


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta per tutte , lothar,
> non ti permettere più di rivolgerti alle donne del forum in questo modo indegno, volgare, gretto e sessista .
> ti definisci signore ma ti stai dimostrando veramente pessimo.tu e quel gran visir dei poveri del conte che ti appoggia.
> amen



peccato non poterti approvare... :up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta per tutte , lothar,
> non ti permettere più di rivolgerti alle donne del forum in questo modo indegno, volgare, gretto e sessista .
> ti definisci signore ma ti stai dimostrando veramente pessimo.tu e quel gran visir dei poveri del conte che ti appoggia.
> amen


Quoto e approvo
Tantio dovrai fare la collana con irubini che ti arriveranno ora:mrgreen:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vendola si e'offeso...le parole esatte non le ricordo..ma piu'o meno ha detto che''Vendola pensi ad elargire il foro anale a tutti..visto che gli riesce bene''.....E'la verita'..ma non si puo'scrivere



e perchè mai a tutti?
a chi gli pare a lui, direi

ma roba da matti


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta per tutte , lothar,
> non ti permettere più di rivolgerti alle donne del forum in questo modo indegno, volgare, gretto e sessista .
> ti definisci signore ma ti stai dimostrando veramente pessimo.tu e quel gran visir dei poveri del conte che ti appoggia.
> amen


brava!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e perchè mai a tutti?
> a chi gli pare a lui, direi
> 
> ma roba da matti


e citarla pure una perla del genere...


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta per tutte , lothar,
> non ti permettere più di rivolgerti alle donne del forum in questo modo indegno, volgare, gretto e sessista .
> ti definisci signore ma ti stai dimostrando veramente pessimo.tu e quel gran visir dei poveri del conte che ti appoggia.
> amen


Quoto ! :bravooo:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e citarla pure una perla del genere...


Sbri..ti accodi alle maestrucole piangenti ed isteriche???non e' che anche tu....


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

bruciamolo sacrificandolo per il raccolto come in un film che ho visto di recente...in un paese dove le donne avevano il comando!:mrgreen:
virgole


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..ti accodi alle maestrucole piangenti ed isteriche???non e' che anche tu....


Finiscile le frasi............


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..ti accodi alle maestrucole piangenti ed isteriche???non e' che anche tu....


Lothar... sei andato oltre, davvero. Te lo dico in amicizia proprio.


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e citarla pure una perla del genere...



già:unhappy:

roba da andarne fieri


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

il prescelto di nicolas cage

	
	
		
		
	


	




:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il prescelto di nicolas cage:mrgreen:


l'ho visto


----------



## tebina (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono maestrine tutte quelle che gli danno contro.....
> Invece quelle che scopano con lui sono donne intelligenti, di classe e di un certo livello


e per niente fagiane, ricordalo, è importante


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sto ancora aspettando la battuta dell'assessore PD....voglio vedere se mi fa ridere


non credo...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> e per niente fagiane, ricordalo, è importante


:up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

posso essere una faraona?


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

ma non fa pesca a strascico nelle chat?


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso essere una faraona?


si certo.
ma la coda pavonata di paglia è solo mia, ricordatevelo.
E sono solo io la regina dei motel che corre dietro a tutti lo sanno anche anche i sassi.










Sto civettando abbastanza?
_Flapflap_


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non fa pesca a strascico nelle chat?


forse non gli riesce bene come qu*à*


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non fa pesca a strascico nelle chat?


che poi la pesca a strascico è illegale...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse non gli riesce bene come qu*à*


Dici che qui pesca?


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che qui pesca?


no, appunto per quello è incazzato:mrgreen:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che qui pesca?



perchè, qui siamo a parità di classe ed eleganza con le chat sue??:mrgreen:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, appunto per quello è incazzato:mrgreen:



isterico, più che altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno utente anonimo...certo che le amanti sono troie,abbastanza ovvio..se non lo fossero cercherebbero uno dei tanti uomini single no???invece lo cercano sposato apposta...
> Nel tuo caso aggiungo invornita galattica....come si fa a non capire che uno e'sposato,resta grande mistero!!!
> Coraggio..e lascia in pace Chiara..perche'lei,come me ,sa di cosa parla..al contrario di quasi tutti i forumisti.
> stammi bene..che Lothar sia con te......:mrgreen:


Micione, ma che straminchia scrivi. Ellamadò.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che qui pesca?


Secondo me Minerva ci starebbe pure, ti dirò.


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me Minerva ci starebbe pure, ti dirò.



vero, lo sanno anche i sassi!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, lo sanno anche i sassi!:rotfl:


Ma come no. E' che il Micione non ci prova che Minerva pare un pezzo dell'iceberg che affondò il Titanic (occhio e croce l'età è anche quella), altrimenti troverebbe la donna della sua vita (amante e quindi troia per definizione, ovviamente).


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, appunto per quello è incazzato:mrgreen:



cara Simy...vorrei avere i tuoi anni..beata te che sei giovane..e pensi che qualcuno possa incazzarsi,per quello che scrivono illustri sconosciuti,mai visti e sentiti(Farfalla a parte).anzi mi sono divertito moltissimo.....perche'e'come buttare il grano turco alle galline.Beccano che e'un piacere...


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Simy...vorrei avere i tuoi anni..beata te che sei giovane..e pensi che qualcuno possa incazzarsi,per quello che scrivono illustri sconosciuti,mai visti e sentiti(Farfalla a parte).anzi mi sono divertito moltissimo.....perche'e'come buttare il grano turco alle galline.Beccano che e'un piacere...


stai esagerando e di brutto...sappilo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

beh... io... ecco... ho lasciato le carote in frigo e resterei qui, davvero, a vedere come risponde Min ma... 
devo andare...
E' stato bello conoscerti, Joey.


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, appunto per quello è incazzato:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... io... ecco... ho lasciato le carote in frigo e resterei qui, davvero, a vedere come risponde Min ma...
> devo andare...
> E' stato bello conoscerti, Joey.View attachment 5963


:risata:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



idem:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar... sei andato oltre, davvero. Te lo dico in amicizia proprio.


vabbè, come preferisci.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2012)

Giusto per chi me lo ha chiesto:  la mia bambina adesso ha 2 mesi ed è stupenda. 
Era lui, sono sicura, e poi me lo confermò anche... 
Lui non era di Roma come me, era di Torino, lavorava qua e andava su una volta ogni due settimane perchè "la madre stava male". 
I restanti giorni stava in un appartamento che gli aveva dato la banca per la quale lavorava. 
Io lo avevo conosciuto una sera in un locale, niente amici in comune e niente ambienti in comune. 
Se l'è giocata bene, in trasferta è tutto più facile. 
La moglie mi ha fatto scrivere che voleva i danni economici, che per fortuna poi non ha mai avuto (perchè per non vederlo più  IO non gli ho mai neanche chiesto i soldi che spettavano a mia figlia). 
Non gli ho mai chiesto nè soldi nè l'esame di paternità. 
Per fortuna ho un lavoro e quello che guadagno basta e per entrambe. 

Lui, apparte qui, non l'ho più visto nè sentito. E non credo si rifarà mai vivo. 
Se cercasse mia figlia (una volta adulta) lascerò decidere lei. 
Scusate lo sfogo, ovviamente non vale per tutti, ma poi ritrovarsi qui per raccogliere ancora i cocci dopo mesi  e leggere i commenti di Lothar, Matraini o Daniele... è veramente troppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giusto per chi me lo ha chiesto: la mia bambina adesso ha 2 mesi ed è stupenda.
> Era lui, sono sicura, e poi me lo confermò anche...
> Lui non era di Roma come me, era di Torino, lavorava qua e andava su una volta ogni due settimane perchè "la madre stava male".
> I restanti giorni stava in un appartamento che gli aveva dato la banca per la quale lavorava.
> ...


Un uomo di merda. Non so che altro dirti. Però davvero tieni presente che... si commenta ciò che si legge. Lui ovviamente non l'ha raccontata così, quando è arrivato qui... altrimenti si sarebbe preso dell'uomo di merda, da tutti.


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un uomo di merda. Non so che altro dirti. Però davvero tieni presente che... si commenta ciò che si legge. Lui ovviamente non l'ha raccontata così, quando è arrivato qui... altrimenti si sarebbe preso dell'uomo di merda, da tutti.


quoto:up:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. E' che il Micione non ci prova che Minerva pare un pezzo dell'iceberg che affondò il Titanic (occhio e croce l'età è anche quella), altrimenti troverebbe la donna della sua vita (amante e quindi troia per definizione, ovviamente).


sì Joey, infatti mi riferivo ai sassi di Tebe, mica sassacci qualunque!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... io... ecco... ho lasciato le carote in frigo e resterei qui, davvero, a vedere come risponde Min ma...
> devo andare...
> E' stato bello conoscerti, Joey.View attachment 5963


Ehhhh. Che sarà mai.


----------



## Tuba (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un uomo di merda. Non so che altro dirti. Però davvero tieni presente che... si commenta ciò che si legge. Lui ovviamente non l'ha raccontata così, quando è arrivato qui... altrimenti si sarebbe preso dell'uomo di merda, da tutti.


Ogni volta che mi convinco di averle viste tutte, puntualmente qualcuno mi smentisce.
Lui è tutto quello che volete, nessuna obiezione, ma pure la moglie, bel personaggino: ti tieni un uomo che mette al mondo un figlio e se ne frega ? Cazzarola, in miniera per tutta la vita, tutti e due. Una donna vera avrebbe avrebbe costretto il marito a prendersi cura del figlio, oppure, al limite, lo avrebbe sfanculato e aiutato lei stessa la ragazza...al limite.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giusto per chi me lo ha chiesto:  la mia bambina adesso ha 2 mesi ed è stupenda.
> Era lui, sono sicura, e poi me lo confermò anche...
> Lui non era di Roma come me, era di Torino, lavorava qua e andava su una volta ogni due settimane perchè "la madre stava male".
> I restanti giorni stava in un appartamento che gli aveva dato la banca per la quale lavorava.
> ...



E quando la guardi non trovi sia bellissima ....
Alla faccia di un pezzo di merda che hai incontrato per sbaglio sulla tua strada?

Ma fanculo a lui e a tutti quelli che lo appoggiano per il suo comportamento di merda no!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giusto per chi me lo ha chiesto:  la mia bambina adesso ha 2 mesi ed è stupenda.
> Era lui, sono sicura, e poi me lo confermò anche...
> Lui non era di Roma come me, era di Torino, lavorava qua e andava su una volta ogni due settimane perchè "la madre stava male".
> I restanti giorni stava in un appartamento che gli aveva dato la banca per la quale lavorava.
> ...



scusa se ti sembrerò cruda, ma dal momento che hai frainteso la mia posizione è senz'altro giusto che certe cose te le scriva io, che non mi sono mai fatta scudo di certi buonismi da rotocalco

io mi ricordo molto bene dell'utente a cui ti riferisci, e che a quanto sembra è il padre della tua bambina

per quel che aveva raccontato (non ovviamente la tua storia) mi è sembrato uno dei vari broccolatori seriali che ultimamente vengono qui a provare "o sistemone" e quel che pensavo di lui non l'ho assolutamente esternato

da quel che racconti di te il coraggio non ti manca, e neanche tante altre cose molto buone e utili per allevare la tua bambina 

per cui non vedo cosa tu possa cercare in questo forum
se quella perla d'uomo viene ancora qui?
compassione? non penso 
elogi? lascerebbero il tempo che trovano, in una comunità virtuale...come le critiche
conferme? lascia perdere in partenza

io mi ricordo i primi due mesi di mia figlia, per cui ti dico: se hai un'oretta libera....cerca di dormire


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ogni volta che mi convinco di averle viste tutte, puntualmente qualcuno mi smentisce.
> Lui è tutto quello che volete, nessuna obiezione, ma pure la moglie, bel personaggino: ti tieni un uomo che mette al mondo un figlio e se ne frega ? Cazzarola, in miniera per tutta la vita, tutti e due. *Una donna vera avrebbe avrebbe costretto il marito a prendersi cura del figlio, oppure, al limite, lo avrebbe sfanculato e aiutato lei stessa la ragazza...al limite*.


non volevo mettere giù il carico ma avevo già scritto cosa avrei fatto io al posto della moglie.
Mi è rimasta la curiosità di sapere checccaspita era venuto a scrivere qui ma ... è meglio non saperlo forse


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giusto per chi me lo ha chiesto: la mia bambina adesso ha 2 mesi ed è stupenda.
> Era lui, sono sicura, e poi me lo confermò anche...
> Lui non era di Roma come me, era di Torino, lavorava qua e andava su una volta ogni due settimane perchè "la madre stava male".
> I restanti giorni stava in un appartamento che gli aveva dato la banca per la quale lavorava.
> ...



Uomo di Merda non è una offesa abbastanza grande per una persona che non cerca e non vuole vivere sua figlia. Mi spiace un casino per la bimba e ti auguro il prima possibile di darle un papà che vi ami tutte e due.

come al solito chi la pagherà di più sono gli innocenti.

in bocca al lupo per tutto. Di cuore.


----------



## Tuba (8 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io mi ricordo molto bene dell'utente a cui ti riferisci, e che a quanto sembra è il padre della tua bambina


Chicazzè ?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Chicazzè ?


Anch'io voglio saperlo:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me Minerva ci starebbe pure, ti dirò.


dici molto male e vedi di non permetterti mai più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E quando la guardi non trovi sia bellissima ....
> *Alla faccia di un pezzo di merda che hai incontrato per sbaglio sulla tua strada?*
> 
> Ma fanculo a lui e a tutti quelli che lo appoggiano per il suo comportamento di merda no!



lunapiena dissento in pieno

e scusate se non mi allineo ai buonismi da rotocalco

a. il pezzo di merda l'avrà pure incontarto per sbaglio ( casualmente), ma per farci sesso se l'è scelto
b. il sesso non protetto di questi tempi lo si fa quando c'è un progetto ben chiaro e condiviso


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non volevo mettere giù il carico ma avevo già scritto cosa avrei fatto io al posto della moglie.
> Mi è rimasta la curiosità di sapere checccaspita era venuto a scrivere qui ma ... è meglio non saperlo forse




meglio non saperlo questo è sicuro...
Si conoscerebbero due parti ma la vera verità la sanno solo loro due ...
E con questo non metto in dubbio il racconto della NR...ma purtroppo alla fine è sempre così...


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. *E' che il Micione non ci prova che Minerva pare un pezzo dell'iceberg che affondò il Titanic (occhio e croce l'età è anche quella*), altrimenti troverebbe la donna della sua vita (amante e quindi troia per definizione, ovviamente).


su questo posso tranquillamente ridere insieme a te


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè, qui siamo a parità di classe ed eleganza con le chat sue??:mrgreen:



Certo che no. Ti sembra che qui provi a fare pesca a strascico?






:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> idem:rotfl:



:festa:


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

quoto





Tuba ha detto:


> Ogni volta che mi convinco di averle viste tutte, puntualmente qualcuno mi smentisce.
> Lui è tutto quello che volete, nessuna obiezione, ma pure la moglie, bel personaggino: ti tieni un uomo che mette al mondo un figlio e se ne frega ? Cazzarola, in miniera per tutta la vita, tutti e due. *Una donna vera avrebbe avrebbe costretto il marito a prendersi cura del figlio, oppure, al limite, lo avrebbe sfanculato e aiutato lei stessa la ragazza...*al limite.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì Joey, infatti mi riferivo ai sassi di Tebe, mica sassacci qualunque!:mrgreen:


ai sassi che sanno che corro dietro a tutti???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vendola si e'offeso...le parole esatte non le ricordo..ma piu'o meno ha detto che''Vendola pensi ad elargire il foro anale a tutti..visto che gli riesce bene''.....E'la verita'..ma non si puo'scrivere


non fa ridere. e non si capisce cosa c'entri con il discorso fatto sul blog di Tebe.

direi che hai perso un'occasione per tacere


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici molto male e vedi di non permetterti mai più.


AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Ma tanto mica ci prova. Spero.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo posso tranquillamente ridere insieme a te


Brava.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non fa ridere. e non si capisce cosa c'entri con il discorso fatto sul blog di Tebe.
> 
> direi che hai perso un'occasione per tacere



come spesso gli accade ultimamente, peraltro


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lunapiena dissento in pieno
> 
> e scusate se non mi allineo ai buonismi da rotocalco
> 
> ...



Concordo il tuo dissenso:mrgreen:
E sul punto a.

forse mi sono espressa male "pezzo di merda " non era per buonismo ma per evidenziare che  per me un uomo   che  non si prende carico degli errori che ha fatto fregandosene di qualcosa che ha contribuito, con piacere immagino, a creare e parlo di un figlio non so in che altro modo definirlo...
Per non parlare di chi in nome di cosa non so lo appoggia...

sul punto B no perchè
 nonostante si parli parli di protezione capisco che quando sei lì ed hai la voglia di fare di stare con quella persona 
le cose vanno da se e si fa ....si fa anche senza protezione ...
che devo dire essere senza cervello ? si
Lo sono anche io a volte senza cervello lo ammetto, forse sono la sola chi lo sa ...
MA ne dubito...
Il sesso non protetto di questi tempi si fa quando sei sicuro che l'altra persona è sana...


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Simy...vorrei avere i tuoi anni..beata te che sei giovane..e pensi che qualcuno possa incazzarsi,per quello che scrivono illustri sconosciuti,mai visti e sentiti(Farfalla a parte).anzi mi sono divertito moltissimo.....perche'e'come buttare il grano turco alle galline.Beccano che e'un piacere...


anch'io con te penso mi divertirei tantissimo.

faccia a faccia penso anche di più.    che ne dici,verifichiamo?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anch'io con te penso mi divertirei tantissimo.
> 
> faccia a faccia penso anche di più.    che ne dici,verifichiamo?


Non so nulla di blog e quant'altro, ma ste uscite da bar fanno cagare a prescindere, e tu non sei comunque il cavalier servente di Tebe, che peraltro è capacissima di difendersi da sé.


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giusto per chi me lo ha chiesto:  la mia bambina adesso ha 2 mesi ed è stupenda.
> Era lui, sono sicura, e poi me lo confermò anche...
> Lui non era di Roma come me, era di Torino, lavorava qua e andava su una volta ogni due settimane perchè "la madre stava male".
> I restanti giorni stava in un appartamento che gli aveva dato la banca per la quale lavorava.
> ...


cioe' questo mo' come cazzo vivra' sapendo che ha na fija sparsa sul territorio e finche' campa gli si potra' scatenare contro una rottura di coglioni cosmica?

Qualcuno ha er cellulare della redazione di "C'e' posta pe' te!"???

per me e' mejo prenota' con un certo anticipo...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non fa ridere. e non si capisce cosa c'entri con il discorso fatto sul blog di Tebe.
> 
> direi che hai perso un'occasione per tacere


quello che pensi tu conta zero..sparisci.


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> ....oppure, al limite, lo avrebbe sfanculato e aiutato lei stessa la ragazza...al limite.


se corcazzo...

al limite lo sfankuli e basta...altro che aiuta' la "derelitta"...

nun scherzamo su ste robe...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebina (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so nulla di blog e quant'altro, ma ste uscite da bar fanno cagare a prescindere, e tu non sei comunque il cavalier servente di Tebe, che peraltro è capacissima di difendersi da sé.


Perplesso non sta difendendo me, ma "al limite" farfalla.
Lothar nel blog ha risposto a lei con quella battuta che non è nemmeno di dubbio di gusto.
fa schifo e basta.


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lunapiena dissento in pieno
> 
> e scusate se non mi allineo ai buonismi da rotocalco
> 
> ...


condivido...

rimanerce de proposito in una situazione poco chiara o deppiu', giocare proprio sporco per propri fini, e' da teste di cazzo stellari...

da parte mia, nessuna pieta' sia per l'Inseminator e sia per l'utero ballerino...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Perplesso non sta difendendo me, ma "al limite" farfalla.
> Lothar nel blog ha risposto a lei con quella battuta che non è nemmeno di dubbio di gusto.
> fa schifo e basta.


Si vabbè, può anche difendere mia nonna in carriola, ma ste uscite alla cazzo di cane di botte fuori fanno più pena che altro. A prescindere da tutto, e da tutto quello che possa mai aver detto Lothar che, oltretutto, manco uno può prenderlo troppo sul serio.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so nulla di blog e quant'altro, ma ste uscite da bar fanno cagare a prescindere, e tu non sei comunque il cavalier servente di Tebe, che peraltro è capacissima di difendersi da sé.



Tanto per chiarire, credo stia "difendendo" me e non Tebe.
E anche se, si io che lei come tutte le forumiste, siamo in grado di difenderci da sole, può solo farmi piacere che qualcuno alzi un filino la voce visto che le cose che ha scritto sono incommentabili e reagire con l'indifferenza e la battutina in questo caso mi sembra inopportuno.

Non mi riferisco a te, che ho visto hai risposto in altro modo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, può anche difendere mia nonna in carriola, ma ste uscite alla cazzo di cane di botte fuori fanno più pena che altro. A prescindere da tutto, e da tutto quello che possa mai aver detto Lothar che, oltretutto, *manco uno può prenderlo troppo sul serio*.


Perchè? Visto che è lo scemo del villaggio può permettersi di dire ciò che vuole
Bene a sapersi


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anch'io con te penso mi divertirei tantissimo.
> 
> faccia a faccia penso anche di più. che ne dici,verifichiamo?


fratellì serve una mano?


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, può anche difendere mia nonna in carriola, ma ste uscite alla cazzo di cane di botte fuori fanno più pena che altro. A prescindere da tutto, e da tutto quello che possa mai aver detto Lothar che, oltretutto, *manco uno può prenderlo troppo sul serio*.


sono d'accordo con te, ma Lothar è stato meschino e molto maleducatocon Farfalla e a perplesso ha dato fastidio.
Capita a tutti di avere prima o poi un punto di semi embolo.
ma credo che sia già finita, appunto per quello che hai scritto e ho evidenziato in neretto.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire, credo stia "difendendo" me e non Tebe.
> E anche se, si io che lei come tutte le forumiste, siamo in grado di difenderci da sole, può solo farmi piacere che qualcuno alzi un filino la voce visto che le cose che ha scritto sono incommentabili e reagire con l'indifferenza e la battutina in questo caso mi sembra inopportuno.
> 
> Non mi riferisco a te, che ho visto hai risposto in altro modo



concordo


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Ma tanto mica ci prova. Spero.


non sono disponibile con nessuno e questo mi pare sempre essere stato un punto fermo delle mie argomentazioni qui.
in base a ciò non hai e non devi avere modo di esprimere concetti campati in aria che puoi invece riservare a tutte le cassiere dei supermercati della tua zona.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, può anche difendere mia nonna in carriola, ma ste uscite alla cazzo di cane di botte fuori fanno più pena che altro. A prescindere da tutto, e da tutto quello che possa mai aver detto Lothar che, oltretutto, manco uno può prenderlo troppo sul serio.



Ma io spero non lo prendano sul serio ...
Il fatto è che secondo me  lothar, non ha filtri tra quello che pensa e quello che dice /scrive , lo fa in modo crudo che può anceh dar fastidio ma a me  un commento pesante  
  da parte di una persona che manco mi conosce  mi scivola addosso ...e mi fa pure ridere ...
ma  certo non alimento il suo divertimento...
Se pensa che sono troia ,invornita, gay o cosa vuole pensare bon chise frega imparo a conoscerti così e se mi fa piacere confrontarmi con te continuo e se no ti lasci dare aria alle tonsille o ai polpastrelli sulla tastiera...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma io spero non lo prendano sul serio ...
> Il fatto è che secondo me  lothar, non ha filtri tra quello che pensa e quello che dice /scrive , lo fa in modo crudo che può anceh dar fastidio ma a me  un commento pesante
> da parte di una persona che manco mi conosce  mi scivola addosso ...e mi fa pure ridere ...
> ma  certo non alimento il suo divertimento...
> Se pensa che sono troia ,invornita, gay o cosa vuole pensare bon chise frega imparo a conoscerti così e se mi fa piacere confrontarmi con te continuo e se no ti lasci dare aria alle tonsille o ai polpastrelli sulla tastiera...


Quoto.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> idem:rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto:up:


approvo te e tutte le galline del circondario. faraona  compresa:mrgreen: quando potro'


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma io spero non lo prendano sul serio ...
> Il fatto è che secondo me  lothar, non ha filtri tra quello che pensa e quello che dice /scrive , lo fa in modo crudo che può anceh dar fastidio ma a me  un commento pesante
> da parte di una persona che manco mi conosce  mi scivola addosso ...e mi fa pure ridere ...
> ma  certo non alimento il suo divertimento...
> Se pensa che sono troia ,invornita, gay o cosa vuole pensare bon chise frega imparo a conoscerti così e se mi fa piacere confrontarmi con te continuo e se no ti lasci dare aria alle tonsille o ai polpastrelli sulla tastiera...


ma non capisco pero', perche' ti si debba dare della troja...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ogni volta che mi convinco di averle viste tutte, puntualmente qualcuno mi smentisce.
> Lui è tutto quello che volete, nessuna obiezione, ma pure la moglie, bel personaggino: ti tieni un uomo che mette al mondo un figlio e se ne frega ? Cazzarola, in miniera per tutta la vita, tutti e due. Una donna vera avrebbe avrebbe costretto il marito a prendersi cura del figlio, oppure, al limite, lo avrebbe sfanculato e aiutato lei stessa la ragazza...al limite.


tuba, comprendo quello che dici..ma non facciamo lo stesso errore...non giudichiamo lei,non sappiamo quale è la sua storia...è lui il pezzo di 4 cm di troppo.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non capisco pero', perche' ti si debba dare della troja...
> 
> ahahahah



ma che ne so....

poi a me piace più la parola puttanone ...che va bene sia per donne che per uomini:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Chicazzè ?


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma che ne so....
> 
> poi a me piace più la parola puttanone ...che va bene sia per donne che per uomini:rotfl:



non posso approvarti, pure a me.

puttanone muffardo, meglio ancora.:rotfl:dal pugliese. o una specie di dialetto pugliese.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono disponibile con nessuno e questo mi pare sempre essere stato un punto fermo delle mie argomentazioni qui.
> in base a ciò non hai e non devi avere modo di esprimere concetti campati in aria che puoi invece riservare a tutte le cassiere dei supermercati della tua zona.


Immagino che non servisse specificarlo, visto che è molto, ma molto poco probabile che qualcuno ci abbia mai provato con te. Quindi, stante l'inutilità di rimarcare il superfluo, cos'altro esce dal tuo post? Che ti devi sempre, sempre dare un tono a
capocchia? Bè si. Lasciando perdere quello che posso o meno permettermi, che di sicuro non è affar tuo.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non posso approvarti, pure a me.
> 
> puttanone muffardo, meglio ancora.:rotfl:dal pugliese. o una specie di dialetto pugliese.



Figo puttanone muffardo!

In muffardo c'entra qualcosa la muffa


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè? Visto che è lo scemo del villaggio può permettersi di dire ciò che vuole
> Bene a sapersi


Ma come con altri/e qua sopra, mica solo col micio.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, può anche difendere mia nonna in carriola, ma ste uscite alla cazzo di cane di botte fuori fanno più pena che altro. A prescindere da tutto, e da tutto quello che possa mai aver detto Lothar che, oltretutto, manco uno può prenderlo troppo sul serio.



si vabbè...e allora scriviamo tutti quel che cazzo ci pare tanto è li stess'

Joe maperfavore su.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Figo puttanone muffardo!
> 
> In muffardo c'entra qualcosa la muffa



si luna, credo di si .:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma che ne so....
> 
> poi a me piace più la parola puttanone ...che va bene sia per donne che per uomini:rotfl:


se, che ne so...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come con altri/e qua sopra, mica solo col micio.


Ho mai detto qualcosa di diverso?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si vabbè...e allora scriviamo tutti quel che cazzo ci pare tanto è li stess'
> 
> Joe maperfavore su.


Qua scrivono TUTTI il cazzo che gli pare, non so se te n'eri accorta. Pure i bannati. E quindi che vorresti fare, ad un Lothar, sparargli? O aspettarlo fuori di casa per menargli (ahhhahahahah!)? Ma poi fosse l'unico, ripeto. Anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho mai detto qualcosa di diverso?


Francamente non lo so.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua scrivono TUTTI il cazzo che gli pare, non so se te n'eri accorta. Pure i bannati. E quindi che vorresti fare, ad un Lothar, sparargli? O aspettarlo fuori di casa per menargli (ahhhahahahah!)? Ma poi fosse l'unico, ripeto. Anzi.


Un conto è scrivere il cazzo che gli pare. Un conto è continuare ad offendere le donne, e non parlo per me. Sono lontana anni luce da un "uomo" come Lothar. Lo compatisco. Ma davvero un uomo che dice cose del genere io non trovo giusto passi innosservato solo perchè fa il gigione........
Magari poi oggi sono più storta del solito.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino che non servisse specificarlo, visto che è molto, ma molto poco probabile che qualcuno ci abbia mai provato con te. Quindi, stante l'inutilità di rimarcare il superfluo, cos'altro esce dal tuo post? Che ti devi sempre, sempre dare un tono a
> capocchia? Bè si. Lasciando perdere quello che posso o meno permettermi,* che di sicuro non è affar tuo*.


se mi nomini lo è


----------



## passante (8 Novembre 2012)

e allora? che si dice *di bello *da queste parti? :mrgreen:

:mrgreen:

va ben, vado a prendere matte. ci vediamo dopo. baci.


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*e magari doveva pure prepararle il corredino?*



Tuba ha detto:


> Ogni volta che mi convinco di averle viste tutte, puntualmente qualcuno mi smentisce.
> Lui è tutto quello che volete, nessuna obiezione, ma pure la moglie, bel personaggino: ti tieni un uomo che mette al mondo un figlio e se ne frega ? Cazzarola, in miniera per tutta la vita, tutti e due. Una donna vera avrebbe avrebbe costretto il marito a prendersi cura del figlio, oppure, al limite, lo avrebbe sfanculato e aiutato lei stessa la ragazza...al limite.



Sinceramente la moglie tradita ha diritto di scegliere se perdonarlo e tenerselo, se non perdonarlo e tenerselo lo stesso per motici che noi non conosciamo, e se buttarlo fuori di casa. Ma pensare che anche la moglie debba sentirsi responsabile perchè l'amate di suo marito resta incinta mi sembra pretendere troppo.

Il dolore è già enorme quando si scopre un tradimento, la devastazione della famiglia è la tragedia peggiore possa capitare, che ci pensi lui a prendersi responsabilità ed oneri, se ne è in grado.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Novembre 2012)

troppe pagine da leggere...ù
si è scoperto di chi è l'amante la nostra amica?

piccolo riassuntino?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è scrivere il cazzo che gli pare. Un conto è continuare ad offendere le donne, e non parlo per me. Sono lontana anni luce da un "uomo" come Lothar. Lo compatisco. Ma davvero un uomo che dice cose del genere io non trovo giusto passi innosservato solo perchè fa il gigione........
> Magari poi oggi sono più storta del solito.


Ma non passa inosservato, solo che qua c'è gente che augura i tumori, capito? Mò che Lothar possa
eccedere a volte ci sta, però se dovessimo dar veramente peso a tutto quello che si
scrive qua sopra sarebbe da non dormirci la notte. Poi oh, se non ci dormite per Lothar cazzi vostri, che dirti.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua scrivono TUTTI il cazzo che gli pare, non so se te n'eri accorta. Pure i bannati. E quindi che vorresti fare, ad un Lothar, sparargli? O aspettarlo fuori di casa per menargli (ahhhahahahah!)? Ma poi fosse l'unico, ripeto. Anzi.


joey, ma figurati se ho voglia di sparargli nelle mutande, ma che mi frega di quello che dice, lo leggo una volta no e l atra pure proprio perchè ritengo cosi offensivo *SEMPRE*, il modo in cui parla delle donne in generale,che  non lo calcolo proprio, e *nemmeno calcolo chi spesso lo sostiene*. oggi l ho letto sul blog di tebe e non ho potuto tacere. tutto qui. per me si puo' stracatafottere tutto quello che vuole insieme a tutti coloro che la pensano come lui. perchè poi diciamolo bello chiaro...mp aperti al pubblico, o non aperti, non è quello che fa la differenza sui nostri comportamenti *reali*. *C*iusto Joey:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se mi nomini lo è


Se ti nomino neanche, che non siamo nel vecchio testamento, tu non sei un cespuglio in fiamme che parla ed hai comunque il diritto di replica a prescindere.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è scrivere il cazzo che gli pare. Un conto è continuare ad offendere le donne, e non parlo per me. Sono lontana anni luce da un "uomo" come Lothar. Lo compatisco. Ma davvero un uomo che dice cose del genere io non trovo giusto passi innosservato solo perchè fa il gigione........
> Magari poi oggi sono più storta del solito.


no, sei dritta.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non passa inosservato, solo che qua c'è gente che augura i tumori, capito? Mò che Lothar possa
> eccedere *a volte ci sta*, però se dovessimo dar veramente peso a tutto quello che si
> scrive qua sopra sarebbe da non dormirci la notte. Poi oh, se non ci dormite per Lothar cazzi vostri, che dirti.


Appunto a volte ci sta. E magari ammettere quando si esagera anche. Tutto qui

Le cose che non mi fanno dormire sono ben altre.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no, sei dritta.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> joey, ma figurati se ho voglia di sparargli nelle mutande, ma che mi frega di quello che dice, lo leggo una volta no e l atra pure proprio perchè ritengo cosi offensivo *SEMPRE*, il modo in cui parla delle donne in generale,che  non lo calcolo proprio, e *nemmeno calcolo chi spesso lo sostiene*. oggi l ho letto sul blog di tebe e non ho potuto tacere. tutto qui. per me si puo' stracatafottere tutto quello che vuole insieme a tutti coloro che la pensano come lui. perchè poi diciamolo bello chiaro...mp aperti al pubblico, o non aperti, non è quello che fa la differenza sui nostri comportamenti *reali*. *C*iusto Joey:mrgreen:


Mi linkeresti quello che ha scritto Lothar su quel blog?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto a volte ci sta. E magari ammettere quando si esagera anche. Tutto qui
> 
> Le cose che non mi fanno dormire sono ben altre.


Bè, se aspetti che Lothar ammetta e si scusi buona attesa.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Sinceramente la moglie tradita ha diritto di scegliere se perdonarlo e tenerselo, se non perdonarlo e tenerselo lo stesso per motici che noi non conosciamo, e se buttarlo fuori di casa. Ma pensare che anche la moglie debba sentirsi responsabile perchè l'amate di suo marito resta incinta mi sembra pretendere troppo.
> 
> Il dolore è già enorme quando si scopre un tradimento, la devastazione della famiglia è la *tragedia peggiore possa capitare,* che ci pensi lui a prendersi responsabilità ed oneri, se ne è in grado.


beh...su questo avrei qualche riserva.daniela. pensaci. o per fortuna tua non hai conosciute di peggiori.


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*infatti, l 2011/2012, si sa come evitare una gravidanza*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lunapiena dissento in pieno
> 
> e scusate se non mi allineo ai buonismi da rotocalco
> 
> ...


Ci vuole un bel coraggio a non proteggersi con l'amante, magari occasionale, oppure cercava un figlio a tutti i costi, e li sta pagando.

L'unico tenuto a pagare è Lui, sprovveduto o menefreghista.


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*Scusa ma non ho capito, sinceramente.*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> beh...su questo avrei qualche riserva.daniela. pensaci. o per fortuna tua non hai conosciute di peggiori.




Mi spieghi meglio.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi linkeresti quello che ha scritto Lothar su quel blog?




ma si joey...te lo linco..ma non è difficile immaginare quello che scrive un uomo che spende il verbo amare per sua moglie e considera "il NULLA" le sue amanti. e lo cito testualmente in un post di almeno due mesi fa.in seguito al quale non ho piu commentato una sola riga di quello che scriveva.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio.



dammi del tu

daniela, penso semplicemente a qualche malattia grave. e mi fermo qui.


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*Ti riferisci a malattie gravi?*



Danielona ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio.



Se ti riferisci a malattie gravi ed irrimediabili, il dolore è di altro tipo.

Se ti riferisci a dissesti economici che indeboliscono la famiglia, il dolore è di altro tipo.

Se scopri, quando sei ancora innamorata di tuo marito e apparentemente e nei fatti, contraccambiata, che lui ha un amante e da anni, è devastante, soprattutto se lo vengono a sapere i tuoi figli e non ne vogliono più sapere del padre.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2012)

*grazie*

Ho risposto in contemporanea, prima di leggere la tua risposta, ho capito dopo.

Ho provato tutte e tre le situazioni, la peggiore per me è stata l'ultima, forse per la reazione di mia figlia.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a malattie gravi ed irrimediabili, il dolore è di altro tipo.
> 
> Se ti riferisci a dissesti economici che indeboliscono la famiglia, il dolore è di altro tipo.
> 
> Se scopri, quando sei ancora innamorata di tuo marito e apparentemente e nei fatti, contraccambiata, che lui ha un amante e da anni, è devastante, *soprattutto se lo vengono a sapere i tuoi figli e non ne vogliono più sapere del padre.*



scusate è Ot, ma non capirò mai davvero come per un figlio sia una tragedia se scopre che uno dei due genitori tradisce e soprattutto che non voglia più vedere il genitore fedifrago se questo è stato un buon padre.
Non sono ironica, sono davvero seria.
Non capisco.
ma perchè?


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho risposto in contemporanea, prima di leggere la tua risposta, ho capito dopo.
> 
> Ho provato tutte e tre le situazioni, la peggiore per me è stata l'ultima, *forse per la reazione di mia figlia*.



quindi lui è stato un cattivo padre per tua figlia?


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*ora*

Ora legale nel forum, chi la può aggiornare?  Grazie.


----------



## Tuba (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Sinceramente la moglie tradita ha diritto di scegliere se perdonarlo e tenerselo, se non perdonarlo e tenerselo lo stesso per motici che noi non conosciamo, e se buttarlo fuori di casa. *Ma pensare che anche la moglie debba sentirsi responsabile perchè l'amate di suo marito resta incinta mi sembra pretendere troppo.*


Non ho detto questo. Ho inserito l'eventualità in una lista di diverse opzioni. Opzioni che non contemplavano il tenersi in casa un uomo (?) che ha fatto un figlio da qualche parte nel mondo e non vuol saperne niente.


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*semplice, adorava suo padre e la nostra unione*



Tebe ha detto:


> scusate è Ot, ma non capirò mai davvero come per un figlio sia una tragedia se scopre che uno dei due genitori tradisce e soprattutto che non voglia più vedere il genitore fedifrago se questo è stato un buon padre.
> Non sono ironica, sono davvero seria.
> Non capisco.
> ma perchè?



Perchè non tutti i figli sono uguali, la mia è una ragazza davvero 'd'altri tempi' per la società di oggi.

Inoltre perchè il sospetto era vecchio e lui negava tutto, purtroppo lei è stata la prima ad essere informata.

Purtroppo perchè quando tutto o quasi è venuto a galla, lui negava ancora, solo davanti a prove stupide ma evidentissime, ha ammesso. 

Lei non gli perdona il fatto che aveva avuto la possibilità di chiedere scusa e scegliere.

Dal momento che a quanto pare, sempre sia vero, non gli interessa per niente l'altra, mia figlia capisce ancora meno il perchè abbia permesso una cosa tanto assurda ed il suo coinvolgimento.

Se proprio devi farti un amante, sceglila almeno intelligente.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a malattie gravi ed irrimediabili, il dolore è di altro tipo.
> 
> Se ti riferisci a dissesti economici che indeboliscono la famiglia, il dolore è di altro tipo.
> *
> Se scopri, quando sei ancora innamorata di tuo marito e apparentemente e nei fatti, contraccambiata, che lui ha un amante e da anni, è devastante, soprattutto se lo vengono a sapere i tuoi figli e non ne vogliono più sapere del padre.*



certo cara. non ho detto il contrario. i dolori sono di altro tipo, hai detto bene.


----------



## Tuba (8 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo. Ho inserito l'eventualità in una lista di diverse opzioni. Opzioni che non contemplavano il tenersi in casa un uomo (?) che ha fatto un figlio da qualche parte nel mondo e non vuol saperne niente.


Parliamo per assurdo: che è più infame ? L'uomo che mette al mondo un figlio e poi se ne frega (anzi a quante pare minaccia pure di passare a vie legali nel caso di.....) o la moglie, magari madre a sua volta, che lo incoraggia ad agire in questo modo al fine di salvaguardare la sua di serenità. Io la mia l'ho già detta: miniera di sale in Siberia vita natural durante per tutti e due.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho risposto in contemporanea, prima di leggere la tua risposta, ho capito dopo.
> 
> Ho provato tutte e tre le situazioni, la peggiore per me è stata l'ultima, forse per la reazione di mia figlia.



l ho capito Daniela, e ti capisco non immagini quanto. ma vedrai che se il padre si impegna le cose si cicatrizzeranno col tempo. ora come sta?


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*sicuramente poco presente*



Tebe ha detto:


> quindi lui è stato un cattivo padre per tua figlia?




Non è stato sicuramente un padre presente ed ha procurato dispiaceri di altro genere prima, accettati di buon grado nonostante i danni ingentissimi fatti alla famiglia, si è sempre ritagliato spazi personali enormi, ed è proprio per questi ultimi che ha potuto farsi un amante tranquillamente, ha tradito la fiducia data in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*MALE*

E' triste per me, non capisce come possa essere arrivato a mentire per cosi tanto tempo ed a negare anche davanti all'evidenza.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Perchè non tutti i figli sono uguali, la mia è una ragazza davvero 'd'altri tempi' per la società di oggi.
> 
> Inoltre perchè il sospetto era vecchio e lui negava tutto, *purtroppo lei è stata la prima ad essere informata.*
> 
> ...


ma questi sono discorsi da moglie.
Perchè tua figlia entra nella coppia genitoriale?
Rifaccio la domanda.
E' stato un cattivo padre?
Dove ha mancato come genitore?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusate è Ot, ma non capirò mai davvero come per un figlio sia una tragedia se scopre che uno dei due genitori tradisce e soprattutto che non voglia più vedere il genitore fedifrago se questo è stato un buon padre.
> Non sono ironica, sono davvero seria.
> Non capisco.
> ma perchè?


tata, è semplice. per una bimba che vede il padre che ha un figlio da un altra è terribile perchè si sente tradita. gelosia. dipende poi dai legami. forse per te non fu cosi o no?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Non è stato sicuramente un padre presente ed ha procurato dispiaceri di altro genere prima, accettati di buon grado nonostante i danni ingentissimi fatti alla famiglia, si è sempre ritagliato spazi personali enormi, ed è proprio per questi ultimi che ha potuto farsi un amante tranquillamente, ha tradito la fiducia data in tutti i sensi.


:unhappy:ahia...


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusate è Ot,* ma non capirò mai davvero come per un figlio sia una tragedia se scopre che uno dei due genitori tradisce *e soprattutto che non voglia più vedere il genitore fedifrago se questo è stato un buon padre.
> Non sono ironica, sono davvero seria.
> Non capisco.
> *ma perchè*?


 perché un figlio trova equilibrio anche nella serenità che avverte nella coppia e scoprire un padre o una madre che tradiscono è destabilizzante .e la percentuale di questo disagio  varia da età , sensibilità e situazioni


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tata, è semplice. per una bimba che vede il padre che ha un figlio da un altra è terribile perchè si sente tradita. gelosia. dipende poi dai legami. forse per te non fu cosi o no?


No. Per me non è stato così.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> E' triste per me, non capisce come possa essere arrivato a mentire per cosi tanto tempo ed a negare anche davanti all'evidenza.


paura. estrema fragilità. patologica. a mio modestissimo parere daniela.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché un figlio trova equilibrio anche nella serenità che avverte nella coppia e scoprire un padre o una madre che tradiscono è *destabilizzante* .e la percentuale di questo disagio  varia da età , sensibilità e situazioni


si.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Per me non è stato così.


ricordo infatti...


pero'...è anche vero che oggi non riponi tutta sta fiducia negli uomini...non è che si sono attivate difese da_ quel _dolore? la sparo cosi...


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché un figlio trova equilibrio anche nella serenità che avverte nella coppia e scoprire un padre o una madre che tradiscono è destabilizzante .e la percentuale di questo disagio  varia da età , sensibilità e situazioni


certo, che sia destabilizzante lo so e lo capisco, ma non è questo il punto.
Il punto è che un figlio/a giudica un genitore in base a quello che è una frattura nella coppia genitoriale resettando magari un buon rapporto.
Cioè, si mette in discussione non solo il marito, ma anche il padre.


----------



## Tuba (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché un figlio trova equilibrio anche nella serenità che avverte nella coppia e scoprire un padre o una madre che tradiscono è destabilizzante .e la percentuale di questo disagio  varia da età , sensibilità e situazioni


Per lavoro mio padre era in giro per il mondo 7/8 mesi su 12. Fino all'età di 10 anni tornava, stava un mese, e poi era costretto a ripartire. Escluso il continente americano penso abbia lavorato in tutto il resto del mondo.

Durante uno di questi viaggi non si è mai fatto qualche sveltina ? Non vorrei fare la fine di Muzio Scevola mettendo la mano sul fuoco.
Questo non lo rende meno Maestro di Vita e meno figura di riferimento ai miei occhi.

Però, e qui hai pienamente ragione tu, questo post io lo scrivo adesso.......chissà la mia reazione all'epoca quale sarebbe stata. Onestamente, non saprei rispondere.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo, che sia destabilizzante lo so e lo capisco, ma non è questo il punto.
> Il punto è che un figlio/a giudica un genitore in base a quello che è una frattura nella coppia genitoriale resettando magari un buon rapporto.
> Cioè, si mette in discussione non solo il marito, ma anche il padre.



tebe, ma un bimbo che ci capisce scusa, lui ha paura e basta. paura che si  sputtani tutta la famiglia  e non riceve piu amore.non è un adulto che pensa razionalmente e divide i piani.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo, che sia destabilizzante lo so e lo capisco, ma non è questo il punto.
> Il punto è che un figlio/a giudica un genitore in base a quello che è una frattura nella coppia genitoriale resettando magari un buon rapporto.
> Cioè, si mette in discussione non solo il marito, ma anche il padre.


da adulto puoi scindere quello che vuoi (e qualcuno ha comunque difficoltà) , se sei bambino o, ancor peggio adolescente.....non ce la fai a ragionare con il criterio che parrebbe a te opportuno.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Per lavoro mio padre era in giro per il mondo 7/8 mesi su 12. Fino all'età di 10 anni tornava, stava un mese, e poi era costretto a ripartire. Escluso il continente americano penso abbia lavorato in tutto il resto del mondo.
> 
> Durante uno di questi viaggi non si è mai fatto qualche sveltina ? Non vorrei fare la fine di Muzio Scevola mettendo la mano sul fuoco.
> Questo non lo rende meno Maestro di Vita e meno figura di riferimento ai miei occhi.
> ...


Tuba, meglio un padre assente fisicamente ma che quando c'è esiste come padre,anche per un mese all anno .che un padre presente 12 mesi che si fa i cazzi suoi dal punto di vista emotivo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Scrivo questo perchè ho vissuto sulla mia pelle questo tipo di situazione, in cui ero molto giovane e "manipolata" dalla genitrice, a fin di bene ovviamente, in una sorta di empatia madre e figlia bleah alla scoperta del primo tradimento.
Sono i genitori che spesso inconsapevolmente e sull'onda della merda che scoppia in testa, coinvolgono i figli in maniera che è raccapricciante, costringendoli per amore, ad intervenire in una situazione in cui dovrebbero solo starne fuori, anche gli psico sono d'accordo con me (non che mi renda felice sia chiaro).
Così è più danno.
Perchè un tradimento non ti da il diritto di buttare nel cesso una figura genitoriale a meno che non sia uno stronzone.

Comunque...tante situazioni e tante idee.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tebe, ma un bimbo che ci capisce scusa, lui ha paura e basta. paura che si  sputtani tutta la famiglia  e non riceve piu amore.non è un adulto che pensa razionalmente e divide i piani.


un bimbo non prende nemmeno posizioni in merito. metteresti in mezzo un bimbo di 5, 8 anni? Allora sei davvero kreti come genitore.
Qui si sta parlando di ragazzi che capiscono.
E che se i genitori tranquillizzano, tenendoli fuori dal tradimento, fanno cosa buona e giusta.
Mettendoli in mezzo aumentano ansie, stress e paure.

Peggiorando la situazione


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scrivo questo perchè ho vissuto sulla mia pelle questo tipo di situazione, in cui ero molto giovane e "manipolata" dalla genitrice, a fin di bene ovviamente, in una sorta di empatia madre e figlia bleah alla scoperta del primo tradimento.
> Sono i genitori che spesso inconsapevolmente e sull'onda della merda che scoppia in testa, coinvolgono i figli in maniera che è raccapricciante, *costringendoli per amore, ad intervenire in una situazione in cui dovrebbero solo starne fuori, anche gli psico sono d'accordo con me* (non che mi renda felice sia chiaro).
> Così è più danno.
> Perchè un tradimento non ti da il diritto di buttare nel cesso una figura genitoriale a meno che non sia uno stronzone.
> ...


la  madre o il  padre traditi non dovrebbero mai coinvolgere i figli in queste situazioni , loro sì, che devono scindere.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> da adulto puoi scindere quello che vuoi (e qualcuno ha comunque difficoltà) , se sei bambino o, ancor peggio adolescente.....non ce la fai a ragionare con il criterio che parrebbe a te opportuno.


Ho risposto a Dammi.
E non è certo questione di opportunità ma fare il bene del minore.

Io sono figlia e non madre ed è proprio per questo che ragiono ancora da figlia.
Voi madri ve lo siete dimenticato un pò, ed è giusto.
Siete dei genitori e vi è cambiato il dna.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tuba, meglio un padre assente fisicamente ma che quando c'è esiste come padre,anche per un mese all anno .che un padre presente 12 mesi che si fa i cazzi suoi dal punto di vista emotivo.



e questo sarebbe da scolpire nella pietra


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la  madre o il  padre traditi non dovrebbero mai coinvolgere i figli in queste situazioni , loro sì, che devono scindere.


ma se i figli prendono posizione è perchè qualcuno anche involontariamente li ha coinvolti.

E' cristallino mi sembra.
Ma come fai a confidarti con tuo figlio/a magari di 17 anni su quante trombate a fatto il padre?
Dai su.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scrivo questo perchè ho vissuto sulla mia pelle questo tipo di situazione, in cui ero molto giovane e "manipolata" dalla genitrice, a fin di bene ovviamente, in una sorta di empatia madre e figlia bleah alla scoperta del primo tradimento.
> Sono i genitori che spesso inconsapevolmente e sull'onda della merda che scoppia in testa, coinvolgono i figli in maniera che è raccapricciante, costringendoli per amore, ad intervenire in una situazione in cui dovrebbero solo starne fuori, anche gli psico sono d'accordo con me (non che mi renda felice sia chiaro).
> Così è più danno.
> Perchè un tradimento non ti da il diritto di buttare nel cesso una figura genitoriale a meno che non sia uno stronzone.
> ...



 è proprio cosi.


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*Tenerli fuori*

Il punto è proprio quello, i figli vanno tenuti fuori, invece se ti scegli un amante poco intelligente, e quella pensa bene di informare tua figlia che tradisci tua moglie, come fai a tenerli fuori?

Nel mio caso ha incaricato un amico di fare il 'fidanzato tradito', era solo un modo per farmi conoscere la loro relazione e sperare di farci separare.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se i figli prendono posizione è perchè qualcuno anche involontariamente li ha coinvolti.
> 
> E' cristallino mi sembra.
> Ma come fai a confidarti con tuo figlio/a magari di 17 anni su quante trombate a fatto il padre?
> Dai su.


donne bimbe lo fanno-


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

non si fa.infatti.


Tebe ha detto:


> ma se i figli prendono posizione è perchè qualcuno anche involontariamente li ha coinvolti.
> 
> E' cristallino mi sembra.
> Ma come fai a confidarti con tuo figlio/a magari di 17 anni su quante trombate a fatto il padre?
> Dai su.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*



Danielona ha detto:


> *purtroppo lei è stata la prima ad essere informata.*
> 
> Purtroppo perchè quando tutto o quasi è venuto a galla, lui negava ancora, solo davanti a prove stupide ma evidentissime, ha ammesso.
> 
> ...



Minerva io mi riferisco a questo post dove è evidente che la figlia è stata assolutamente coinvolta.
A sproposito secondo me, aumentandole ansie e paure.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio quello, i figli vanno tenuti fuori, invece se ti scegli un amante poco intelligente*, e quella pensa bene di informare tua figlia che tradisci tua moglie, come fai a tenerli fuori?*
> 
> Nel mio caso ha incaricato un amico di fare il 'fidanzato tradito', era solo un modo per farmi conoscere la loro relazione e sperare di farci separare.


Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio quello, i figli vanno tenuti fuori, invece se ti scegli un amante poco intelligente, e quella pensa bene di informare tua figlia che tradisci tua moglie, come fai a tenerli fuori?
> 
> Nel mio caso ha incaricato un amico di fare il 'fidanzato tradito', era solo un modo per farmi conoscere la loro relazione e sperare di farci separare.


aiuto non capito..credo di non aver capito


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*forse non mi so spiegare, rileggendomi mi è venuto il dubbio.*

Sono io che l'ho scoperto da mia figlia, non lei da me.


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*TECNOLOGIA E DIAVOLERIE VARIE*

Oggi purtroppo è facilissmo mettersi in contatto con chiunque o quasi, hanno scelto mia figlia visto che io non uso certi siti.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Oggi purtroppo è facilissmo mettersi in contatto con chiunque o quasi, hanno scelto mia figlia visto che io non uso certi siti.



ma quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*19*

Mia figlia ha 19 anni, figlia unica per giunta.

Per chi insiste non so cosa dire, NON sono stata io a coinvolgere mia figlia, ne io ne il mio ex-marito.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 19 anni, figlia unica per giunta.
> 
> Per chi insiste non so cosa dire, NON sono stata io a coinvolgere mia figlia, ne io ne il mio ex-marito.


che vigliaccata


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*Amante e intelligenza*



Minerva ha detto:


> che vigliaccata



Infatti, può capitare, sbagliando, di scegliersi come amante un uomo sposato e padre, ma lascia in pace figli e moglie.


Chiariscila con lui, e se lui non ti vuole, fattene una ragione, qualunque sia il motivo.


----------



## Eliade (8 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io mi ricordo molto bene dell'utente a cui ti riferisci, e che a quanto sembra è il padre della tua bambina


Io mi ricordo di una cosa simile...ma a raccontare era la moglie...


----------



## Eliade (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Infatti, può capitare, sbagliando, di scegliersi come amante un uomo sposato e padre, ma lascia in pace figli e moglie.
> 
> 
> Chiariscila con lui, e se lui non ti vuole, fattene una ragione, qualunque sia il motivo.


Ehhhh Danielona...ma il loro è vero amore!


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 19 anni, figlia unica per giunta.
> 
> Per chi insiste non so cosa dire, NON sono stata io a coinvolgere mia figlia, ne io ne il mio ex-marito.



Vigliaccata ? ma questa è da...vabbè...mi parte l embolo. taccio


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Oggi purtroppo è facilissmo mettersi in contatto con chiunque o quasi, hanno scelto mia figlia visto che io non uso certi siti.



insomma , l ha raggiunta su faccia libro


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

*si*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> insomma , l ha raggiunta su faccia libro



Rispondendo invece a chi ha scritto che il loro è vero amore, ne duvito, anche perchè non si sono accoppiati, penso, conoscendo mio marito, che lei abbia interpretato male i suoi silenzi alle sue mille domande, e lei si sia illusa (di cosa poi non loso) di poterci convivere. Non sa quanto ci ha guadagnato ad essere lasciata.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Perchè non tutti i figli sono uguali, la mia è una ragazza davvero 'd'altri tempi' per la società di oggi.
> 
> Inoltre perchè il sospetto era vecchio e lui negava tutto, purtroppo lei è stata la prima ad essere informata.
> 
> ...



capirà, putroppo, o forse lo ha già capito , che troppo spesso *alcuni* , e lo voglio ancora sperare,non scelgono con la testa.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Rispondendo invece a chi ha scritto che il loro è vero amore, ne duvito, anche perchè non si sono accoppiati, penso, conoscendo mio marito, che lei abbia interpretato male i suoi silenzi alle sue mille domande, e lei si sia illusa (di cosa poi non loso) di poterci convivere. *Non sa quanto ci ha guadagnato ad essere lasciata.*





....e considerato che tu lo sai perchè non gli fai il valigino?
pensi di meritare il peggio?


----------



## Eliade (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ....e considerato che tu lo sai perchè non gli fai il valigino?
> pensi di meritare il peggio?


Qui parla di ex-marito...



Danielona ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 19 anni, figlia unica per giunta.
> 
> Per chi insiste non so cosa dire, NON sono stata io a coinvolgere mia figlia, ne io ne il mio ex-marito.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Rispondendo invece a chi ha scritto che il loro è vero amore, ne duvito, *anche perchè non si sono accoppiati*, penso, conoscendo mio marito, che lei abbia interpretato male i suoi silenzi alle sue mille domande, e lei si sia illusa (di cosa poi non loso) di poterci convivere. Non sa quanto ci ha guadagnato ad essere lasciata.



scusa , in che senso non si sono accoppiati? sono stati insieme o no?

forse ho perso un pezzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Rispondendo invece a chi ha scritto che il loro è vero amore, ne duvito, anche perchè non si sono accoppiati, penso, conoscendo mio marito, che lei abbia interpretato male i suoi silenzi alle sue mille domande, e lei si sia illusa (di cosa poi non loso) di poterci convivere. Non sa quanto ci ha guadagnato ad essere lasciata.


Se la pensi così per quale motivo non l'hai lasciato tu? Per tua figlia?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> scusa , in che senso non si sono accoppiati? sono stati insieme o no?
> 
> forse ho perso un pezzo.


Immagino intendesse che il marito non l'ha lasciata per l'altra, ovvero non sono diventati una vera e propria coppia.


----------



## Eliade (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la pensi così per quale motivo non l'hai lasciato tu? Per tua figlia?


ma mi avete messo tutti in ignore per caso? :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quello che pensi tu conta zero..sparisci.


vienimelo a dire in faccia di sparire


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so nulla di blog e quant'altro, ma ste uscite da bar fanno cagare a prescindere, e tu non sei comunque il cavalier servente di Tebe, che peraltro è capacissima di difendersi da sé.


Se non sai e non capisci perchè commenti?


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma mi avete messo tutti in ignore per caso? :mrgreen:



eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino intendesse che il marito non l'ha lasciata per l'altra, ovvero non sono diventati una vera e propria coppia.



ah ok grazie...un po' tarda:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma mi avete messo tutti in ignore per caso? :mrgreen:






povera piccola, lei si affanna e non se la filano:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fratellì serve una mano?


sorellina, sai che non permetterei mai che ti sporchi le mani con la feccia


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vienimelo a dire in faccia di sparire


e meriti na' sua trasferta?

uao...

ahahahah


----------



## exSermy (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sorellina, sai che non permetterei mai che ti sporchi le mani con la feccia


ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (8 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> povera piccola, lei si affanna e non se la filano:mrgreen:





free ha detto:


> eh?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma vi pare?
Sono stata ignorata...anche da tebe!!!! 
Vabè, ma dopo che ha fatto venire un mezzo infarto all'amante...che potevo aspettarmi? :rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Come hai fatto a scoprire che era sposato dopo che ti ha messo incinta?
> 
> Non so nulla della tua storia e sono nessuno per giudicare il tuo grado di troiaggine però...
> 
> ...


prima di darla:

1) chiedere i documenti

2) procurarsi un mandato 




in alternativa, chiedere ai sassi di Tebe

:mrgreen:


----------



## Non RegistratoB (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se i figli prendono posizione è perchè qualcuno anche involontariamente li ha coinvolti.
> 
> E' cristallino mi sembra.


a me non sembra cristallino affatto.
i figli non sono pezzi d'arredamento, anche da piccoli sentono, "respirano" determinate situazioni e possono essere giudici severi, tanto più severi, forse, quanto più forte, radicato e istintivo è il legame con il genitore che "sbaglia".
un padre, una madre sono visti come punti di riferimento chiari e costanti, non solo come genitori, anche come persone.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Capitolo zero...

Prima quartina...

Poi devo inserire Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...

 "Per me si va nel forum dolente, 
per me si va ne l’eterno dolore, 
per me si va tra la tradita gente. 
Lasciate ogni speranza, voi che postate".


----------



## Danielona (9 Novembre 2012)

*fatto, anche se non è stato facile e doloroso, non per lui, ma per una vita sprecata*



Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ....e considerato che tu lo sai perchè non gli fai il valigino?
> pensi di meritare il peggio?



Forse ti è sfuggito che ho scritto ex-marito, decisione presa piuttosto in fretta, 48 ore.


----------



## Danielona (9 Novembre 2012)

*prima si*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> scusa , in che senso non si sono accoppiati? sono stati insieme o no?
> 
> forse ho perso un pezzo.



Certo che andavano a letto insieme, prima, quando è emerso tutto lui, da uomo 'libero', non è andato a vivere con lei e non si vedono più, probabilmente era il gusto del proibito che lo attraeva, e non voleva assolutamente una nuova famiglia e magari altri figli.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Forse ti è sfuggito che ho scritto ex-marito, decisione presa piuttosto in fretta, 48 ore.



Non è stata sprecata danielona, ci sei tu col peso e la forza della consapevolezza che hai pagato certamente con prezzo caro, ma ci sei. tutta intera e rafforzata. anche ti senti a pezzi, lo immaggino... e poi c'è Lei,  tua figlia.


massiccia e incazzata. 

sono sempre piu rare le donne e gli uomini che non vivono questo tipo di dolori. e molte di loro è perchè non vogliono vedere.

Notte cara.


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

forse mi sbaglio, ma...
riassumendo abbiamo condotto con danielona (che poi....a me ricorda il nome della biondona urlatrice della defilippi:mrgreen
un dialogo tra sordi dove lei ci diceva di un ex marito e di un 'amante che aveva contattato direttamente la figlia e noi che l'accusavamo di cose inesistenti.con eliade che continuava a dire...guardate che a me sembra...:singleeye:
andiamo bene


----------



## Lui (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse mi sbaglio, ma...
> riassumendo abbiamo condotto con danielona (che poi....a me ricorda il nome della biondona urlatrice della defilippi:mrgreen
> un dialogo tra sordi dove lei ci diceva di un ex marito e di un 'amante che aveva contattato direttamente la figlia e noi che l'accusavamo di cose inesistenti.con eliade che continuava a dire...guardate che a me sembra...:singleeye:
> andiamo bene


ah, ma quindi J.B. non centra nulla, e Tebe che tirava i sassi a Farfy?  minchia sono confuso. Ma, in tutto questo, tu che ruolo avevi?


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

spiace ma non parlo se non in presenza del mio avvocato





lui ha detto:


> ah, ma quindi J.B. non centra nulla, e Tebe che tirava i sassi a Farfy?  minchia sono confuso. Ma, in tutto questo, tu che ruolo avevi?


----------



## Marina60 (10 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Oscuro, io ho fatto la scoperta per caso, perchè cercavo altre storie simili alle mie con cui confrontarmi e sono caduta proprio sulla discussione che mi riguardava... ma mi è servito perchè ho capito tante cose. Tutte quelle che a me non ha detto.
> 
> ...


una curiosità.... perchè ti ha lasciata ?


----------



## Marina60 (10 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un uomo di merda. Non so che altro dirti. Però davvero tieni presente che... si commenta ciò che si legge. Lui ovviamente non l'ha raccontata così, quando è arrivato qui... altrimenti si sarebbe preso dell'uomo di merda, da tutti.


a questo punto però sarei curiosa di  rileggere la versione di sto verme...dove ?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> a questo punto però sarei curiosa di  rileggere la versione di sto verme...dove ?



Poche pagine più avanti dal primo post...

Lei single ignara che lui sposato ...
Illusioni...lei rimane in cinta ...
lui confessa tutto alla moglie ... Che lo"perdona"...
I due coniugi poi mandano lettera avvocato a ragazza con l'accusa di avergli rovinato la vita ...
nasce bimba...mai più rivisti...
poi peró si scopre che lui non ha avuto solo una storia extra ma è un traditore seriale che ribadisce di amare la moglie 
me che non farebbe mai del male a nessuno...


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Poche pagine più avanti dal primo post...
> 
> Lei single ignara che lui sposato ...
> Illusioni...lei rimane in cinta ...
> ...



ma qual era il 3d del tipo?


----------



## Marina60 (10 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma qual era il 3d del tipo?


appunto !  a questo punto davvero sarebbe interessante fare  confronti


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma qual era il 3d del tipo?



Non mi ricordo niente di simile...
Invece credo sia meglio non saperlo...parere personale eh!


----------

